# 30 anni di differenza..



## Non Registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


----------



## marta (24 Maggio 2012)

Oltre la differenza di età mi pare che parlare di amore sia un pochino prematuro.
Sicuramente sei attratta da un uomo più maturo, che ti dà sicurezza e che ti fa sentire importante.
Probabilmente è un tipo affascinante e saprà bene come corteggiare una donna.
Pensaci bene
Ciao marta


----------



## lunaiena (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???



Et .. Voilà 
dopo una settimana giá innamorata...

pensaci bene...


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


..sei pazza, perchè pensi di amare un uomo, senza neanche averci fatto l'amore....
cazzo, oramai leggo cose incredibili...
secondo me c'è qualcuno che manipola  il forum...
si inventa una storia,, lancia un messaggio.
tanto per fare discussione..
cazzo ma qui c'è gente che cerca risposte ... e serie.
Non ci credo, a una che a 30 anni si innamora di uno senza neanche averlo provato!!!!!!!!!!!!!
comunque se fosse ... sei solo una COGLIONA!!!!


----------



## Sabina_ (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Pazza no. Probabilmente hai qualcosa da recuperare nel rapporto con tuo padre.


----------



## Tebe (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. *sono pazza??*?


no. Hai solo sublimato il complesso di Elettra.


----------



## Non registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sei pazza, perchè pensi di amare un uomo, senza neanche averci fatto l'amore....
> cazzo, oramai leggo cose incredibili...
> secondo me c'è qualcuno che manipola  il forum...
> si inventa una storia,, lancia un messaggio.
> ...


Ma ti sei letto tu ogni tanto? Anche se fosse vero, risulti offensivo da leggere!
Sei stato tradito tu?? Beh, si capisce il motivo!


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Non registrato ha detto:


> Ma ti sei letto tu ogni tanto? Anche se fosse vero, risulti offensivo da leggere!
> Sei stato tradito tu?? Beh, si capisce il motivo!



 ... io almeno ho messo un Nick su questa volgarità, anzi prima ancora un nome.
vedo che mi leggi... e io non conosco niente di te...
anche questa è volgarità... ma ti rimarrà difficile capire.


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


non ti pare eccessivo parlare d'amore???
ti sei innamorata di tuo marito con la stessa velocità???


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..sei pazza, perchè pensi di amare un uomo, senza neanche averci fatto l'amore....
> cazzo, oramai leggo cose incredibili...
> secondo me c'è qualcuno che manipola  il forum...
> si inventa una storia,, lancia un messaggio.
> ...


- mah guarda sicuramente cogliona non lo sono grazie. nn so come ti permetti di offendere le persone senza neanke conoscerle. sono entrata in questo forum x la prima volta xkè cerco consigli o storie simili alle mie, visto ke nè da sposata nè da fidanzata ho mai tradito nessuno.ho scritto 'tradimento' su google e questo è il primo sito ke appare, tutto qui.

- sono io la prima a stupirmi di essermi innamorata di uno così grande, è una cosa ke nn avrei mai pensato. con mio papà ho un ottimo rapporto, mai nessun problema particolare.

- x quanto riguarda il fatto di fare o meno l'amore e quindi se nn si fa l'amore nn si ama è una gran cagata, visto ke a mio marito l'ho data poco prima di sposarci (siamo stati fidanzati un anno circa prima del matrimonio) e non per questo non vuol dire ke ci amavamo

- mi sono spiegata male: a me questa persona piace da tanti mesi, è un collega di lavoro ed è da un anno ke lo conosco. abbiamo cominciato a vederci da soli x qualke caffè, poi siamo passati agli abbracci ed infine la scorsa settimana ci siamo baciati. cioè nn è ke l'ho conosciuto l'altro giorno, ci siamo baciati e ora lo amo, la cosa è stata graduale.

- quando sono con lui, ke gli parlo, ecc, nn mi sembra ke ci sia questo abisso di età, nn so come spiegare. anke mio marito ha 10 anni + di me. bo, in generale mi son sempre trovata meglio con quelli + grandi.

- x ki bazzica di + in questo forum, c'è qualcuno ke ha una storia simile?

grazie
natalìa


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ti pare eccessivo parlare d'amore???
> ti sei innamorata di tuo marito con la stessa velocità???


ciao ti rispondo: in tutta la mia vita sono stata assieme a una decina di ragazzi e ho fatto l'amore solo con due (di cui uno mio marito), ossia i due di cui mi sono innamorata.
ti dirò, di mio marito dopo qualke settimana da quando l'avevo conosciuto ero già innamorata e ci siamo sposati dopo circa 1 anno di fidanzamento 
natalìa


----------



## Simy (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao ti rispondo: in tutta la mia vita sono stata assieme a una decina di ragazzi e ho fatto l'amore solo con due (di cui uno mio marito), ossia i due di cui mi sono innamorata.
> ti dirò, di mio marito dopo qualke settimana da quando l'avevo conosciuto ero già innamorata e ci siamo sposati dopo circa 1 anno di fidanzamento
> natalìa


ciao, 
io in questi "innamoramenti lampo" perdonami ma non ci credo....io per amare una persona devo consocerla, devo viverla...anche andarci a letto insieme ma non mi basta un abbraccio ...qualche caffè insieme e un bacio per innamorarmi.

e per tuo marito..ora cosa provi?

pensa bene a quello che stai facendo...


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> - mah guarda sicuramente cogliona non lo sono grazie. nn so come ti permetti di offendere le persone senza neanke conoscerle. sono entrata in questo forum x la prima volta xkè cerco consigli o storie simili alle mie, visto ke nè da sposata nè da fidanzata ho mai tradito nessuno.ho scritto 'tradimento' su google e questo è il primo sito ke appare, tutto qui.
> 
> - sono io la prima a stupirmi di essermi innamorata di uno così grande, è una cosa ke nn avrei mai pensato. con mio papà ho un ottimo rapporto, mai nessun problema particolare.
> 
> ...


...sono stato offeso anch'io diverso tempo fà, quando entrai nel forum. E lo feci come te ,inizialmente da non registrato, poi timidamente mi diedi un nome, un identità-

se resti qui farai le "ossa" e forse ti farà bene. Spesso quello che leggi qui è l'opinione comune che la gente, anche il tuo amico ipocrita pensa di te, e della tua storia. ma che nessuno di chi ti sta accanto ti dice.
non è detto che sia giusto, o vero, ma lontano dalle affettività e dalle convenzioni, spesso arrivi prima alla realtà.

Sei inmmatura natalia, perchè la vita è lunga e hai sottovalutato l'importanza del sesso, non come atto fisico puro e semplice, che ci starebbe pure, ma come unione, di due corpi, di due entità. 
sono certo da quello che scrivi ora, che nel monento che farai l'amore con lui,lo amerai di più, ma questa certezza ti arriverà e sarà "piena e totale" solo dopo quel passo. non prima.
auguri


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Maggio 2012)

- amo anke mio marito, sono felice con lui.mi sono sposata giovanissima 9 anni fa (avevo 21 anni).

- bo dite quindi ke forse è solo una 'sbandata'?forse tanta attrazione, il cuore ke batte, lui ke mi raggiunge ovunque io sia x vedermi, forse è un innamoramento passeggero?

-nn so, x me l'atto di fare l'amore l'ho sempre visto come una cosa importante, non da fare col primo ke capita.forse è x quello ke l'ho fatto solo con 2. d'altra parte mi son fidanzata con mio marito quando avevo 20 anni, quindi nn è ke anke volendo io abbia avuto il tempo di farmi kissà quante esperienze sessuali

grazie dei consigli, ne ho proprio bisogno
natalìa


----------



## Spider (24 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> - amo anke mio marito, sono felice con lui.mi sono sposata giovanissima 9 anni fa (avevo 21 anni).
> 
> - bo dite quindi ke forse è solo una 'sbandata'?forse tanta attrazione, il cuore ke batte, lui ke mi raggiunge ovunque io sia x vedermi, forse è un innamoramento passeggero?
> 
> ...


...è proprio non aver avuto esperienze sessuali che ti ha portata allo " sbandamento" attuale.
Sei in cerca della tua adolescenza, delle tue esperienze. Se un altro, ti avesse corteggiata, saresti caduta lo stesso.
Non è lui che cerchi, cerchi te stessa.

Devi assolutamente tradire tuo marito adesso, se non lo farai tradirai ancora una volta te stessa.
devi, hai necessità di capire cosa vuoi, sperimentare  te stessa, i tuoi limiti, i tuoi desideri.

L'altro potrebbe farti scoprire un mondo.. il mondo che è dentro di te.


----------



## Worldlove (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Ciao nella tua storia ci sono due domande.
Ci si puó innamorare di uno con 30 anni di piú?
Perché no. Magari inusuale, ma mi piace pensare che se fosse amore ... uaoo! (e non lo dico perché spero a 60 di farmene una di 30).
Magari i tempi e le modalità del sesso (che dovrà esserci) saranno diversi, ma ... uaoo, se vi amate!
Magari il pensare al futuro sarà diverso, ma ... uaoo, finché vi amate.

Poi chiedi se sei pazza.
La mia risposta é tassativamente sí.
Lo sai perché dici di essere innamorata di lui?
Con lui hai interessi in comune (il lavoro), con tuo marito di meno.
Con lui stai parlando, con tuo marito di meno.
Lui ti sta mostrando interesse, tuo marito di meno.
Con lui stai passando piú tempo, con tuo marito di meno.
Con lui stai ricevendo e dando píú affetto, con tuo marito di meno.
Non ti sei innamorata. Hai solo sostituito quello che davi e ricevevi da tuo marito con lui.
E stai bene così. Ovviamente.
Se credi che ci sia stato amore tra te e tuo marito, se credi che tu sia capace di dargliene ancora e lui anche,
lascia perdere il nuovo lui e torna a fare tutto con tuo marito. 
E digli quello che é successo. E parlate, state insieme.

 Se non ci credi, lascia tuo marito. Punto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. *sono pazza*???


Ovvio, lo siamo tutti


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Cara Natalia,la risposta e'si'.

Si puo'essere amanti,avere reciproca,stima,affetto,simpatia,ma nulla di piu'.Dopo si sfiora il ridicolo,come quando lo scorso settembre vedendo gli  sguardi allupati di un gruppo di ragazzi,indirizzati alla mia''amica'',mi e'venuto naturale metterle un mano sul fianco.
Io ho 54anni,lei 28,io moglie e figli,lei single.


----------



## kikko64 (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> - amo *anke* mio marito, sono felice con lui.mi sono sposata giovanissima 9 anni fa (avevo 21 anni).
> 
> - bo dite quindi *ke* forse è solo una 'sbandata'?forse tanta attrazione, il cuore *ke* batte, lui *ke* mi raggiunge ovunque io sia *x* vedermi, forse è un innamoramento passeggero?
> 
> ...


Natalia, per favore, qui non stai scrivendo degli SMS quindi se potessi usare correttamente l'ortografia della lingua italiana Te ne sarei grato. 

Per il resto, mi pare che Tu abbia "l'innamoramento facile" nonchè "ballerino" : Ti sei sposata a 21 anni dopo un solo anno di fidanzamento, Ti sei innamorata di un'altro dopo neanche un anno che ci lavori assieme e solo bevendoci il caffè ... sinceramente l'idea che mi sono fatto è che sei sentimentalmente un po' immatura.

I tuoi più che "colpi di fulmine" mi sembrano dei "colpi di mona" (chiedere al Conte la traduzione :mrgreen

Per quanto riguarda la differenza di età per me non è un problema ... ma magari ne riparliamo fra 10 anni ... Tu 40 :lipstick:... lui 70 ... :infermo:vedi Tu.


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Mi dai la tua definizione di amore?


----------



## Missix (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Hai detto che lo conosci da un anno, quindi per me il sentimento ci può stare, quello che mi preoccupa è se lui ha gli stessi sentimenti per te, o, come avviene nella maggior parte dei casi, vuole solo una storia clandestina fuori dal matrimonio.
A quanto ho capito però non dai importanza al sesso, quindi attenta solo a non tradire tuo marito per qualcosa che nemmeno ti interessa


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

Cara natalia,
Si è vero qui partono le offese a nastro.
Ma fai un lavoro.
Leggi chi ti offende come se fosse tuo marito a parlare, no?
Ossia non puoi pretendere che i mariti traditi qui dentro se leggono di una moglie che dice...siamo molto innamorati...e questo è riferito ad un tuo collega di lavoro...parte l'embolo eh?

Perchè dentro ci si dice...
Ma anche mia moglie pensava così quando era infatuata?

Poi ascolta il consiglio di Sabina....
Io non ci credevo....poi sono andato a verificare...
Pensa Sabina ha sciolto dentro di me un nodo ventennale...
Per vent'anni io ho fatto di tutto per farmi aprezzare e amare da una donna che in realtà mi disprezzava.
Ho scoperto che con questa persona io sono stato così particolare e diverso perchè vedevo in lei mia madre ( sono molto simili nel carattere e nel modo di parlare) e ci vedevo la madre da cui io non sono mai stato capace nè di farmi accettare nè di amare.

Per il resto dato che ti sei sposata bambina, magari sei ad un crocevia della tua maturazione affettiva, io al tuo posto comunque direi a mio marito...senti caro...mi sono presa una scuffia per un collega cosa faccio?

Oppure se vuoi vivere sta cosa come un'isola tua fa in modo che sia leggera e non piena di ansie o patemi, non una cosa morbosa e squilibrata che rechi enormi casini nel tuo matrimonio...

Spero che quando avrò sessant'anni ci sia per me qualche bella amica di trenta! 
Sento che mi piacerebbe...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cara natalia,
> Si è vero qui partono le offese a nastro.
> Ma fai un lavoro.
> Leggi chi ti offende come se fosse tuo marito a parlare, no?
> ...



mamma mia che involuzione amico..stai diventando un maestro..non ti riconosco piu'..ti arrampichi sugli specchi per difendere tutti sti invorniti lagnosi...eri una delle poche voci(2-3???fuori dal coro,ma purtroppo vedo che ti adegui alla maggioranza....at salut ex anima nera...solo che cosi'diventa troppo noioso questo posto.
Sembra la Corea del Nord...tutti identici.con la stessa divisa..e lo stesso sguardo.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mamma mia che involuzione amico..stai diventando un maestro..non ti riconosco piu'..ti arrampichi sugli specchi per difendere tutti sti invorniti lagnosi...eri una delle poche voci(2-3???fuori dal coro,ma purtroppo vedo che ti adegui alla maggioranza....at salut ex anima nera...solo che cosi'diventa troppo noioso questo posto.
> Sembra la Corea del Nord...tutti identici.con la stessa divisa..e lo stesso sguardo.



sssssssssssssss....sto preparando una strategia segreta no? 
Tutto un piano preciso...
Sta attento che colpo di stato...
E vedrai il nuovo movimento all'orizzonte...il putanismo...
Prepara i coturni amico mio...ci sarà da combattere...

L'hai sentita l'ultima?
Ci sono le traditrici che s'incazzano che se la moglie le becca dice che sono troie...

Ma tua moglie che direbbe che sono le tue amiche se le becca? Eh?
Che sono brave persone a ciulare suo marito?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sssssssssssssss....sto preparando una strategia segreta no?
> Tutto un piano preciso...
> Sta attento che colpo di stato...
> E vedrai il nuovo movimento all'orizzonte...il putanismo...
> ...


Invece tutte le donne che vengono a letto con te sono contente di essere definite troie da tua moglie.........???


----------



## lothar57 (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> sssssssssssssss....sto preparando una strategia segreta no?
> Tutto un piano preciso...
> Sta attento che colpo di stato...
> E vedrai il nuovo movimento all'orizzonte...il putanismo...
> ...


mahhhh...sara'....mi sembri come lo zombie..si Bersani..quando dice''non e'che abbiamo perso,non abbiamo vinto!!''
ti sei impecorato amico mio..al gregge..mi pare..mi piacevi piu'diavolaccio nero..adesso chi rimane??
mia moglie?certo che la chiama troie..sai la sua logica inappuntabile e'''e come si dovrebbe chiamare se non troia,uno che va'con un uomo sposato con figli??''....


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

ciao a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte mi fanno riflettere.
scusate per l'ortografia da sms
x claudio: amo mio marito perchè è una persona seria, affettuosa,su cui potrò sempre contare, lo amo xkè è intelligente, mi capisce quasi sempre, perchè è passionale.

x non ricordo più chi l'ha scritto: non è che mi sono innamorata del mio collega perchè beviamo il caffè, ho riassunto la vicenda. siamo nello stesso uffiico, abbiamo iniziato bevendo il caffè da soli e quindi parlando in generale di noi stessi, e pian piano abbiamo iniziato a conoscerci meglio, un anno non mi sembra poco. da inizio 2012 mi sono accorta di provare qualcosa di + della semplice amicizia e un mese fa ne abbiamo parlato, anche lui provava le stesse cose. la cosa è stata graduale e una settimana fa ci siamo baciati. lui dice di amarmi, io non riesco a distinguere se è amore o sbandata.

sottolineo il fatto che a dispetto di quello che può sembrare, e qui scoppierà l'incazzatura e la risata di buona parte di voi, mi sono sempre ritenuta una ragazza seria, in 9 anni di matrimonio non avevo mai tradito mio marito e non ho mai pensato di farlo. e soprattutto non ho mai pensato che sarebbe potuta accadermi una cosa del genere

x spider: se volessi avrei potuto andare a letto in gioventu con + di 2 ragazzi, ma non l'ho fatto per scelta. ho fatto l'amore solo con coloro di cui ero veramente innamorata.

dire a mio marito la cosa???nooooooooooooo

grazie per i vs consigli, mi aiutano a riflettere, vi prego continuate a scrivermi.
natalia


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte mi fanno riflettere.
> scusate per l'ortografia da sms
> x claudio: amo mio marito perchè è una persona seria, affettuosa,su cui potrò sempre contare, lo amo xkè è intelligente, mi capisce quasi sempre, perchè è passionale.
> 
> ...


Te l'hanno già detto, ma lo penso anche io e te lo scrivo. Secondo me hai saltato l'adolescenza, la fase di incoscienza delle cotte, dei corteggiamenti e dei rapporti tutta adrenalina. E adesso, mentre stai passando da ragazza a donna(Sole, se leggi, la ragazza rimane sempre), probabilmente ti manca qualcosa. Dato che ho qualche anno più di te, mi permetto di dirti una cosa: ci sono pochi uomini di 60 anni che, vedendo la disponibilità di una di 30, si tirerebbero indietro, ce ne sono ancora meno però che mollerebbero la famiglia per una nuova storia. Ho capito che tu al momento non ci pensi a mollare il marito, ma se vai avanti, il coinvolgimento che potresti avere tu POTREBBE essere molto diverso da quello di lui. E potresti soffrirne e far soffrire tuo marito accorgendoti poi che non era amore... ma un calesse. Un uomo di 60 anni ha tutto l'interesse a parlare d'ammmore... ma sa bene che quello che ha non può permettersi di perderlo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te l'hanno già detto, ma lo penso anche io e te lo scrivo. Secondo me hai saltato l'adolescenza, la fase di incoscienza delle cotte, dei corteggiamenti e dei rapporti tutta adrenalina. E adesso, mentre stai passando da ragazza a donna(Sole, se leggi, la ragazza rimane sempre), probabilmente ti manca qualcosa. Dato che ho qualche anno più di te, mi permetto di dirti una cosa: ci sono pochi uomini di 60 anni che, vedendo la disponibilità di una di 30, si tirerebbero indietro, ce ne sono ancora meno però che mollerebbero la famiglia per una nuova storia. Ho capito che tu al momento non ci pensi a mollare il marito, ma se vai avanti, *il coinvolgimento che potresti avere tu POTREBBE essere molto diverso da quello di lui*. E potresti soffrirne e far soffrire tuo marito accorgendoti poi che non era amore... ma un calesse. Un uomo di 60 anni ha tutto l'interesse a parlare d'ammmore... ma sa bene che quello che ha non può permettersi di perderlo.


non posso che quotare


----------



## Ultimo (25 Maggio 2012)

*Io aspetto*

Sempre la sua definizione di amore.


----------



## Eliade (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Eh la peppa!


----------



## The Cheater (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


secondo me, appena lo vedi nudo con culo flaccido e uccello che fa "vivo/morto" ti passa tutto l'innamoramento

per il resto mi fa ridere quando dici "non me la sento di tradire..."

cioè...c'è stato bacio, non vi staccate più e dici di amarlo...

...SEI IN PIENO TRADIMENTO!!!


----------



## bubu (25 Maggio 2012)

Concordo con chi ti ha detto che probabilmente la tua è una sbandata.
Non fare cazzate e non complicarti la vita. Dici che ami tuo marito, e allora? Parla di più con lui, racconta la sensazione che hai provato e questo vi avvicinerà.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mahhhh...sara'....mi sembri come lo zombie..si Bersani..quando dice''non e'che abbiamo perso,non abbiamo vinto!!''
> ti sei impecorato amico mio..al gregge..mi pare..mi piacevi piu'diavolaccio nero..adesso chi rimane??
> mia moglie?certo che la chiama troie..sai la sua logica inappuntabile e'''e come si dovrebbe chiamare se non troia,uno che va'con un uomo sposato con figli??''....


Appunto no?
Invece c'è chi crede che sia possibile condividere un uomo tra loro due...e che magari saranno pure amiche no?
Da non credere eh? 

Amico mio io e te siamo amici...
Finchè ciuli le mogli altrui...che me frega a me?
Mica ti giudico male...
Ma se ciuli la mia...il discorso cambia no?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Invece tutte le donne che vengono a letto con te sono contente di essere definite troie da tua moglie.........???


Che c'entra mia moglie?
Ma fai la prova del nove no?
Va da una moglie e dille sai ho ciulato tuo marito...poi dicci come ti risponde...
Se politicamente corretta o con epiteti irripetibili eh?


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte mi fanno riflettere.
> scusate per l'ortografia da sms
> x claudio: amo mio marito perchè è una persona seria, affettuosa,su cui potrò sempre contare, lo amo xkè è intelligente, mi capisce quasi sempre, perchè è passionale.
> 
> ...


Ma ovvio natalia...
Nessuno pensa a tradire...
Finchè non incontra una determinata persona no?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che c'entra mia moglie?
> Ma fai la prova del nove no?
> Va da una moglie e dille sai ho ciulato tuo marito...poi dicci come ti risponde...
> Se politicamente corretta o con epiteti irripetibili eh?


Hai detto che ci sono donne che vanno a letto con uomini sposati chd si incazzanp perchê definite troie dalle mogli. Ti ho chiesto se le donne con cui vai s letto tu sarebbero contente se tua moglie le definisse troie


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai detto che ci sono donne che vanno a letto con uomini sposati chd si incazzanp perchê definite troie dalle mogli. Ti ho chiesto se le donne con cui vai s letto tu sarebbero contente se tua moglie le definisse troie


Non lo posso sapere.
E francamente non me ne frega.
Non sono problemi miei.
Io mai obbligato nessuno a darmela.
Darmela? Scelte loro.


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo posso sapere.
> E francamente non me ne frega.
> Non sono problemi miei.
> Io mai obbligato nessuno a darmela.
> Darmela? Scelte loro.


Ecco magari informale che ti fa così tanto ridere l'idea che qualcuno le deinisca troie.... Tanto per sapere con chi vanno a letto...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco magari informale che ti fa così tanto ridere l'idea che qualcuno le deinisca troie.... Tanto per sapere con chi vanno a letto...


Fidati ogni donna che va con uno sposato sa che dietro quest'uomo c'è una moglie, e sa benissimo che questa moglie se venisse a sapere certe cose non potrebbe avere una buona opinione di lei.
Nn mi fa ridere questa idea: so che è la realtà dei fatti ogni volta che una moglie becca una che gli ha sedotto il marito.

Non mi pare che le tradite qui mi smentiscano.

Hai tradito tuo marito? Ok.
Troverai sempre qualcuno che ti darà della troia.
Questo è uno dei prezzi da pagare per una traditrice.

E tutte le traditrici quando si guardano allo specchio lo sanno.

Altrimenti non farebbero tutti gli scongiuri dicendo: speriamo che nessuno lo sappia mai, altrimenti chissà che cosa si direbbe di me.

E da qui nasce la paura di ammettere le proprie colpe, perchè significa perdere la faccia, difronte soprattutto chi pensava di noi che fossimo persone integerrime.

Ecchecazzo.


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

nessuno dei due ha intenzione di lasciare marito e moglie, però un sentimento c'è da parte di entrambi, lui dice di amarmi, io sono confusa sul tipo di sentimento, come avrete capito.
forse avete ragione, ho avuto poke esperienze adolescenziali. ripeto, sono stata insieme con una decina di ragazzi, ma solo con 2 ho fatto l'amore.
mio marito nn ha niente ke nn va, è quasi perfetto e mi maledico x quello ke provo x l'altro.
comunque dopo sposata c'è stato qualke ragazzo ke ci ha provato ma nn ho mai provato alcun interesse per loro, mi è capitato solo con il mio collega 60enne.
lui dice ke vorrebbe fare l'amore con me ma ke se io nn me la sento nn può farci nulla e nn mi farà pressioni, visto ke sa bene ke nn può offrirmi un futuro con lui.
grazie delle vs riflessioni
natalìa


----------



## Nocciola (25 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati ogni donna che va con uno sposato sa che dietro quest'uomo c'è una moglie, e sa benissimo che questa moglie se venisse a sapere certe cose non potrebbe avere una buona opinione di lei.
> Nn mi fa ridere questa idea: so che è la realtà dei fatti ogni volta che una moglie becca una che gli ha sedotto il marito.
> 
> Non mi pare che le tradite qui mi smentiscano.
> ...


Il fatto che ci siano persone che mi diano della troia non vuol dire che a me debba stare bene.
Non sono stata pagata, non ho obbligato nessuno. Ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito e mi sento abb una merda per il fatto che conoscevo sua moglie. Se mi guardo allo specchio nonostante gli sbagli ho imparato a essere orgogliosa di me e di tutto quello che ho fatto. Di come ho gestito il dopo e delka donna che sono. Non mi sono mai considerata integerrima, e non credo che nessuno lo pensi di me. Ma nessuno delle persone che sa del mio trafimento e che mi conosce e mi é amico pensa che io sia una troia. Passo e chiudo. Ecchecazzo.


----------



## lunaiena (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci siano persone che mi diano della troia non vuol dire che a me debba stare bene.
> Non sono stata pagata, non ho obbligato nessuno. Ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito e mi sento abb una merda per il fatto che conoscevo sua moglie. Se mi guardo allo specchio nonostante gli sbagli ho imparato a essere orgogliosa di me e di tutto quello che ho fatto. Di come ho gestito il dopo e delka donna che sono. Non mi sono mai considerata integerrima, e non credo che nessuno lo pensi di me. Ma nessuno delle persone che sa del mio trafimento e che mi conosce e mi é amico pensa che io sia una troia. Passo e chiudo. Ecchecazzo.



Ma cosa é che ti infastidisce di più ...
cioè tu sai chi sei e come sei del resto che ti importa...

Peró ammetti che per una moglie l'altra é una Troia e così comunque tu la giri...
e per il marito tradito in molti casi è moglie la trioia...

Ot:io preferisco puttanone


----------



## contepinceton (25 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il fatto che ci siano persone che mi diano della troia non vuol dire che a me debba stare bene.
> Non sono stata pagata, non ho obbligato nessuno. Ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito e mi sento abb una merda per il fatto che conoscevo sua moglie. Se mi guardo allo specchio nonostante gli sbagli ho imparato a essere orgogliosa di me e di tutto quello che ho fatto. Di come ho gestito il dopo e delka donna che sono. Non mi sono mai considerata integerrima, e non credo che nessuno lo pensi di me. Ma nessuno delle persone che sa del mio trafimento e che mi conosce e mi é amico pensa che io sia una troia. Passo e chiudo. Ecchecazzo.


Nessuno dei miei amici pensa che sono un pessimo autista.
Tutti i miei amici sono d'accordo con il fato che i carabinieri sono stati delle carogne a multarmi per eccesso di velocità, perchè, tanto dai...tutti no non rispettiamo i limiti di velocità e siamo brave persone.
Nessuno dei tuoi amici è il carabiniere che mi fa la multa, nessuno dei tuoi amici è quella moglie, no?
Tu beati e gloriati dell'opinione che hanno i tuoi amici di te.
Ma ci saranno appunto due persone tuo marito e quella moglie, che sapendo del tuo tradimento, non la penserebbero affatto così, non trovi cucciola?


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> secondo me, appena lo vedi nudo con culo flaccido e uccello che fa "vivo/morto" ti passa tutto l'innamoramento
> 
> per il resto mi fa ridere quando dici "non me la sento di tradire..."
> 
> ...



ciao il culo nn so se  è flacido, ha un bel fisico. quando i bacia ke siamo in pieni...sento ke è tutt'altro ke floscio...
hai pienamente ragione, sto già tradendo mio marito, anke se solo coi baci e con la mente.
nn so se lo amo o meno, sento un sentimento molto forte dentro di me, penso sia amore. o forse ha ragione qualcuno di voi ed è solo una sbandata.
c'è qualcuno in questo forum ke ha vissuto un'esperienza analoga, anke x quanto riguarda la differenza d'età?
natalìa


----------



## Non Registrato (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao il culo nn so se  è flacido, ha un bel fisico. quando i bacia ke siamo in pieni...sento ke è tutt'altro ke floscio...


scusate volevo scrivere 'quando mi bacia che siamo in piedi è tutt'altro ke floscio...


----------



## passante (25 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ciao il culo nn so se  è flacido, ha un bel fisico. quando i bacia ke siamo in pieni...sento ke è tutt'altro ke floscio...
> hai pienamente ragione, sto già tradendo mio marito, anke se solo coi baci e con la mente.
> nn so se lo amo o meno, sento un sentimento molto forte dentro di me, penso sia amore. o forse ha ragione qualcuno di voi ed è solo una sbandata.
> c'è qualcuno in questo forum ke ha vissuto un'esperienza analoga, anke x quanto riguarda la differenza d'età?
> natalìa


ma che differenza c'è tra sbandata e innamoramento? secondo me nessuna. all'inizio l'attrazione è sempre quella, un misto di eccitazione sessuale, curiosità, illusione, e così via. la differenza la fanno - dopo - i giorni vissuti insieme.


----------



## passante (25 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Cara Natalia,la risposta e'si'.
> 
> Si puo'essere amanti,avere reciproca,stima,affetto,simpatia,ma nulla di piu'.*Dopo si sfiora il ridicolo,*come quando lo scorso settembre vedendo gli  sguardi allupati di un gruppo di ragazzi,indirizzati alla mia''amica'',mi e'venuto naturale metterle un mano sul fianco.
> Io ho 54anni,lei 28,io moglie e figli,lei single.


mi è piaciuta questa sottolineatura. (davvero, non sono ironico, è una cosa che penso anche io).


----------



## free (26 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Il fatto che ci siano persone che mi diano della troia non vuol dire che a me debba stare bene.*
> Non sono stata pagata, non ho obbligato nessuno. Ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito e mi sento abb una merda per il fatto che conoscevo sua moglie. Se mi guardo allo specchio nonostante gli sbagli ho imparato a essere orgogliosa di me e di tutto quello che ho fatto. Di come ho gestito il dopo e delka donna che sono. Non mi sono mai considerata integerrima, e non credo che nessuno lo pensi di me. Ma nessuno delle persone che sa del mio trafimento e che mi conosce e mi é amico pensa che io sia una troia. Passo e chiudo. Ecchecazzo.



ma basta con questa storia!
chissenefrega di chi ha tradito chi! che rimangano fatti personali tra i 3, gli altri non devono dire proprio niente, secondo me
anche perchè se dovessimo escludere dal novero delle buone conoscenze tutti i traditori, temo che la vita sociale ne risentirebbe in modo irreparabile! 
fatti loro, io i miei amici traditori me li tengo, eccome! Farfalla bella mi piacerebbe essere considerata una tua amica virtuale:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma basta con questa storia!
> chissenefrega di chi ha tradito chi! che rimangano fatti personali tra i 3, gli altri non devono dire proprio niente, secondo me
> anche perchè se dovessimo escludere dal novero delle buone conoscenze tutti i traditori, temo che la vita sociale ne risentirebbe in modo irreparabile!
> fatti loro, io i miei amici traditori me li tengo, eccome! Farfalla bella mi piacerebbe essere considerata una tua amica virtuale:smile:


Grazie... Mi fa molto piacere


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (26 Maggio 2012)

natalia,
leggiadra gazzella che va a brucare l'erbetta sotto la grande quercia,
e dall'alto dei rami tanti scoiattolini battibeccano,
d'un tratto cade una ghianda e tu la mangi, anche se non fa parte dell'alimentazione delle leggiadre gazzelle.
e tutto cambia, vedi il mondo in modo diverso, rifiorisce l'amore, emozioni senza confine. esci dal tuo corpo 
e cominci a girovagare per sentieri poco battuti dove puoi scorgere dietro ai sassi i fiori più belli, dove le api ciondolano da corolla a corolla senza venire infastidite, dove le cicale cantano e dove senti il rumore che i tuoi passi fanno quando toccano terra.  ed è così diverso dal duro asfalto dei marciapiedi. 

inghiotti la ghianda, torni vicino alla quercia e la ami, la ami con tutto il tuo cuore. possente guardiano che gelosamente custodisce l'accesso a sentieri incantati.


----------



## aristocat (26 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ti pare eccessivo parlare d'amore???
> ti sei innamorata di tuo marito con la stessa velocità???


:up:


----------



## aristocat (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spero che quando avrò sessant'anni ci sia per me qualche bella amica di trenta!
> Sento che mi piacerebbe...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::singleeye:


----------



## aristocat (26 Maggio 2012)

ragazzi solo un inciso, sulla riflessione sugli amanti... 

E parla una che non è sposata e che allo stato attuale non si farebbe scrupoli a frequentare un uomo sposato, se lo trova attraente 
(1. ok, fucilatemi)
(2. non so se da donna sposata sarei una ferrea monogama, non avendo un marito non posso fare pronostici)

Stronzo a mio avviso è l'amante che fa la posta al marito/moglie del proprio oggetto del desiderio, per spuntare fuori dal cilindro esclamando: "Yuhuuu! Eccomi qua! Sono l'amante segreta di tuo marito/moglie...." :sic:
in questo caso, mi sembra giusto che il partner legittimo riempia di insulti, calci, mazzate ecc. lo/a squilibrato/a.

Ma questo perché io ho un mio codice (discutibilissimo) di comportamento, in base al quale è giusto mantenersi in disparte quando giochi come "jolly" .

Per tutti restanti casi, vale per me il principio per cui il primo str.... con cui prendersela è il proprio coniuge, dal momento che è con lui/lei che siamo andati all'altare e ci siamo scambiati determinate promesse. Non con l'amante, che per "i traditi" dovrebbe restare un ologramma (imho).

ari


----------



## Nocciola (26 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ragazzi solo un inciso, sulla riflessione sugli amanti...
> 
> E parla una che non è sposata e che allo stato attuale non si farebbe scrupoli a frequentare un uomo sposato, se lo trova attraente
> (1. ok, fucilatemi)
> ...


Come non quotarti e approvo


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Maggio 2012)

точтовыхотитеу;919460 ha detto:
			
		

> natalia,
> leggiadra gazzella che va a brucare l'erbetta sotto la grande quercia,
> e dall'alto dei rami tanti scoiattolini battibeccano,
> d'un tratto cade una ghianda e tu la mangi, anche se non fa parte dell'alimentazione delle leggiadre gazzelle.
> ...


è bellissima!ke poeta
natalia


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> :up:


si con mio marito nn dico ke sia stato amore a prima vista ma dopo 1 mese ero cotta, dopo 5 mesi abbiamo deciso di sposarci, dopo 1 anno eravamo sposati.
è anke x questo ke sono confusa, nn ho molti parametri di confronto
natalia


----------



## Simy (26 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ragazzi solo un inciso, sulla riflessione sugli amanti...
> 
> E parla una che non è sposata e che allo stato attuale non si farebbe scrupoli a frequentare un uomo sposato, se lo trova attraente
> (1. ok, fucilatemi)
> ...



quoto e approvo:up:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> ragazzi solo un inciso, sulla riflessione sugli amanti...
> 
> E parla una che non è sposata e che allo stato attuale non si farebbe scrupoli a frequentare un uomo sposato, se lo trova attraente
> (1. ok, fucilatemi)
> ...


Sono d'accordo con te...
E ripensando alla storia di Annuccia trovo di brutto gusto che suo marito abbia detto alla moglie eh si era proprio na troia...perchè rischi che la moglie ti risponda...ah però se lei è una troia finchè te la dava tu non ti sei risparmiato come porcon eh?

L'amante resta un ologramma fino a quando non viene a rompere i coglioni e si avvicina troppo ad una coppia...mi pare logico che lì i colpi non si risparmino eh?

Mia moglie non si è mai espressa sulle "altre"...in qualche caso ha detto...sei tu lo scemo che ti fai tirare in giro come un babbeo e credi a tutto quello che le donne ti dicono snifotando...

Ari...tu frequenta pure uno sposato...
Sua moglie ti becca...
Poi ci dici che bel sorriso durbans che ti fa! No?


----------



## Rabarbaro (26 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mio marito nn ha niente ke nn va, è quasi perfetto e mi maledico x quello ke provo x l'altro.


Ciao Natalìa!

Ma vedi ke allora te le tiri addosso da sola le cose?
Cioè, come bozzo fai a dire ke tuo marito nn ha niente ke nn va?
Delle due l'una, o nn lo hai mai guardato bene o da vicino nn ci vedi davvero un bozzo!
Ma, cane nero, te hai + o meno la mia età e ancora nn capisci che se nn c'è niente ke nn va è xkè nn va bene niente?
Ma con il marito ci si litiga e se nn sei una bimbaminkia ci puoi scrivere un intero rotolo di carta igienica di difetti e cose ke nn vanno!
Il marito è giusto una merda ke puzza di meno delle altre che hai pestato ed è x quello ke te lo tieni!
Ma sai di ke roba è fatto e nn lo consideri mica un fiorellino puccipuccioso, ke se poi ti dimentichi sta roba mica venire a piangere se te ne piacciono tanti altri!
E dici gnè gnè gnè, io mi faccio il mazzo a tarallo e ci ho na scopa in culo ma mi sento biancaneve e cenerentola messe assieme!
Guarda ke la vita è un letamaio merdoso, e le kakke più sono vecchie e secche meno puzzano!
Però dentro hanno il cuore tenero e se le apri come un sofficino colano ancora fumanti come appena sfornate!
E te + o meno sei attratta dal 60enne xkè ci senti dentro il cuore caldo, nn xkè fuori è sekko!
Ma ti sei sposata, cazzi tuoi a tutto tondo quindi se ti viene il fiato corto quando gli ciucci il pelo sale e pepe, kè a casa hai uno che ti ha fatto il piacere di sposarti e nn è mica stata una passeggiata x lui, con la fatica che si fa di questi tempi a rompersi le balle h24 con una principessa tritaminkia che fa la ola quando marchi giallo sull'asse del cesso solo per averti colto in fallo e mostrati il cartellino rosso e tritarti ancora di più la minkia ke tanto lei quando si mette il pannolino per l'armata rossa mica si scusa di non dartela di compenso per averti scassato la minkia in pikkolissimi pezzettini, ma questo non c'entrava tanto col discorsetto.
Cioè nn è stiloso un bozzo fare la collezione di amori che, boia faus, di amori hanno solo il nome!
Ke fava c'entra poi una ke una si maledice perchè fa la lingua intrecciata con un pezzo di sola da scarpe vecchie?
Lui ti punta perchè sei facile come rompere le mutande di carta bagnata con na scureggia, e te ti senti il capo dei seri a resistere a na fiondata in culo, brava, brava, da appalausi proprio!
Te te lo sei cercata e ora la caghi!
E spera che quando ti guzza non gli venga un infarto che te lo faccia restare col rigor mortis addosso, ingrifato come un gamberone, ke poi fai una figura di merda e vai finire su novella 2000 e anche rotten.com e poi ti voglio vedere a giustificarti con tuo marito e tua mamma e anche col prete che ti ha battezzata.
Allora sì che che son bozzi amari!
Ma stai con tuo marito ke almeno non gli spazzi il pavimento e gli lavi le mutande per niente!

Ciao!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Maggio 2012)

rabarbaro hai un linguaggio colorito e alcune frasi ho fatto fatica a seguirle. comunque grazie lo stesso, il concetto di fondo ke hai espresso mi è kiaro.
è quello ke cercherò di fare dimenticarmi del 60enne. è ke sembra una cosa + forte di me, quando lo vedo o anke solo a sentirlo mi batte il cuore all'impazzata.
natalìa


----------



## Worldlove (26 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Te l'hanno già detto, ma lo penso anche io e te lo scrivo. *Secondo me hai saltato l'adolescenza, la fase di incoscienza delle cotte, dei corteggiamenti e dei rapporti tutta adrenalina*. E adesso, mentre stai passando da ragazza a donna(Sole, se leggi, la ragazza rimane sempre), probabilmente ti manca qualcosa.


Cara "non registrata" ascolta la zia Sbriciolata che non dice cazzate.
La mia ex mi ha tradito n volte anche per questo. Ci siamo messi insieme a 18 e lei non l'aveva data a nessuno (prima, dopo invece ...).
Se cominci a "sbloccare" la tua mente in un processo del tipo "prendo quello che viene ora che sto bene, ma resto con mio marito perché lo amo o perché é giusto" allora prevedo per te un bell'inizio di tradimenti seriali.
Ovviamente non te lo auguro.
Ma insisto: apri gli occhi. Anche se a te questa persona piace e tu stai bene con lui, é questo il tipo di vita che volevi vivere e che vuoi vivere? Una doppia vita, mentendo per sempre a tuo marito?
Uno dei valori su cui si basa l'unione con tuo marito é la fiducia, no? Tu lo stai rompendo. 
Tuo marito ha ancora il dovere di amarti? No
Tu stai dando tutto quello che si aspetta tuo marito? No.
Se il vostro amore fosse basato sulla possibilità e tolleranza che entri qualcun altro nella coppia, come per qualcun altro tra noi, allora le cose sarebbero diverse.
Ma non é cosí per te , credo.


----------



## Worldlove (26 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spero che quando avrò sessant'anni ci sia per me qualche bella amica di trenta!
> Sento che mi piacerebbe...


Vedo che il concetto che avevo già espresso prima sta prendendo piedi.
Fondiamo un Associazione No Profit con l'obiettivo di preparare i soci a farsi le 30enni una volta arrivati a 60?
La chiamiamo "60 in 30" ?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Vedo che il concetto che avevo già espresso prima sta prendendo piedi.
> Fondiamo un Associazione No Profit con l'obiettivo di preparare i soci a farsi le 30enni una volta arrivati a 60?
> La chiamiamo "60 in 30" ?


Ah che mitica mattana!
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Si puo' . ma presto ti passerà. quindi vedi tu,la mia è una certezza .ovvia.


non se pazza. è chimica.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Maggio 2012)

io già sclero se uno di 5 anni piu grande di me ci prova...siamo tutti fatti ad cappochiam propria.


----------



## exStermy (27 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> io già sclero se uno di 5 anni piu grande di me ci prova...siamo tutti fatti ad cappochiam propria.


ma perche' tu ne hai 2?


----------



## Tebe (27 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah che mitica mattana!
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Anche ioooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!
Voglio a sessantanni il trentenneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Maggio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Pazza no. Probabilmente hai qualcosa da recuperare nel rapporto con tuo padre.




ehhhh...e chi non ne ha. hai ragione sabina.


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Cara "non registrata" ascolta la zia Sbriciolata che non dice cazzate.
> La mia ex mi ha tradito n volte anche per questo. Ci siamo messi insieme a 18 e lei non l'aveva data a nessuno (prima, dopo invece ...).
> Se cominci a "sbloccare" la tua mente in un processo del tipo "prendo quello che viene ora che sto bene, ma resto con mio marito perché lo amo o perché é giusto" allora prevedo per te un bell'inizio di tradimenti seriali.
> Ovviamente non te lo auguro.
> ...


grazie delle tue parole mi fanno riflettere molto. a mente fredda penso ank'io così, ke mio marito nn merita questo, ke comunque lo amo molto e sto bene con lui. e come ho scritto prima nn avrei mai pensato ke una cosa simile potesse accadermi.
e poi lo vedo (l'altro) e tutti questi pensieri e buoni propositi scompaiono, lo vedo e ho voglia di baciarlo, di abbracciarlo.
 come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?forse dovrei cambiare lavoro ma il periodo nn è così facile.
qualcuno può darmi qualke consiglio in merito?come togliersi dalla testa l'altro?
qualcuno ha scritto ke è chimica e passerà, spero che questa chimica svanisca presto.
natalìa

ps. hai ragione, in settimana ke sono + tranquilla mi registro sul sito giustamente


----------



## Daniele (27 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie delle tue parole mi fanno riflettere molto. a mente fredda penso ank'io così, ke mio marito nn merita questo, ke comunque lo amo molto e sto bene con lui. e come ho scritto prima nn avrei mai pensato ke una cosa simile potesse accadermi. e poi lo vedo (l'altro) e tutti questi pensieri e buoni propositi scompaiono, lo vedo e ho voglia di baciarlo, di abbracciarlo.  come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?forse dovrei cambiare lavoro ma il periodo nn è così facile. qualcuno può darmi qualke consiglio in merito?come togliersi dalla testa l'altro? qualcuno ha scritto ke è chimica e passerà, spero che questa chimica svanisca presto. natalìa  ps. hai ragione, in settimana ke sono + tranquilla mi registro sul sito giustamente


  Allora, pensa che lui tra 5 anni sarà vecchio, ma vecchio vecchio, brutto brutto, mentre tu sarai una bella donna. Pensa che brutta vita vivere affianco ad uno ce quando tu sarai ancora giovane abbastanza si piscerà sotto come un bambino.  Ne vale la pena di essere la compagna di tuo papà! No, fidati. Sul cercare un nuovo lavoro, non fare come tutti dicendo che questo è un brutto periodo, non vuol dire che devi licenziarti, ma cercare altrove e motivare questo con la tua necessità di crescere lavorativamente parlando e forse cambiare un poco aria, scommetto che in 3 mesi avrai trovato altro. Daniele


----------



## Rabarbaro (27 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come togliersi dalla testa l'altro?


Tu sembri davvero una ragazza benintenzionata, e questo ti fa onore!
I più grandi vizi, che poi sono il contrario delle virtù, e quindi presuppongono tutto un sistema morale ma anche semplicemente logico, non sono figli della predisposizione d'animo e dell'inclinazione al loro sentimento, più di quanto non lo siano della possibilità di soddisfarli completamente senza pregiudicare le proprie condizioni appaganti di vita.
Per questo le turpitudini più estreme avvengono o nell'agiatezza più estrema, o nella miseria più nera o nel silenzio più assoluto.
Indipendentemente dalle tue condizioni economiche, tu hai modo di soddisfare facilmente la tua inclinazione all'abbraccio lascivo con un uomo che non è il tuo legittimo consorte solo perchè hai appurato che agli è ben disponibile a concedersi alla tua lussuria e il vostro amplesso risulterebbe, almeno in prima approssimazione, segreto e non esposto al pubblico giudizio.
E si sa che il pubblico giudizio è ben più assordante che quello intimo della coscienza, anche se questa è stata addestrata da anni di catechismi e ed esemplificazioni d'inferni terribili.
Tu sei tentata, come giustamente ricordavano, da una tempesta feromonica più che da una rivalsa sul decadimento fisico o sul disinteresse del partner, e questa è tanto più facile da controllare quanto più l'essere umano ha un intelletto che sopravanza quello del rettile strisciante.
La libido che sovraccarica e ti obnubila il razionale va perciò sfiatata e sfogata in modalità legittime prima di poter ragionare se, tolta la vis, rimane una resuduale spinta affettiva verso il sessagenario bersaglio di piacere.
Sfiancati di lascivia nel talamo nuziale e scotenna le pelli intime del tuo compagno legale per attrito con le tue, fintanto che sarai stanca e poi ancora finchè ti farà male...
Figurati poi nel pensiero il volto ed il corpo materiale di chi tu vorrai mentre giocate a fare la bestia con due schiene, che la fantasia non è impura, ma mantieni l'amplesso legittimo!
Se è vero che la borsa vuota aiuta l'uomo medio a contrastare l'nfedeltà, pure il tuo vestibolo ben levigato ti farà provare meno attrazione epidermica.
Sempre che solo di attrazione epidermica si tratti.


----------



## Salomè (27 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. *però ci amiamo tanto*. sono pazza???


Beh se credi di amare un altro uomo allora stai già tradendo tuo marito. Non è la scopata che fa il tradimento, è il trasporto emotivo e sentimentale di cui parli!
Magari un innamoramento platonico potrebbe pure starci, ma io aspetterei di vederlo andare in bagno post-coito con le chiappe flaccide sballonzolanti prima di dichiarare amore


----------



## aristocat (27 Maggio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Magari un innamoramento platonico potrebbe pure starci, ma io aspetterei di vederlo andare in bagno post-coito con le chiappe flaccide sballonzolanti prima di dichiarare amore


non riesco a vederla come una provocazione efficace, sorry :blank:


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie delle tue parole mi fanno riflettere molto. a mente fredda penso ank'io così, ke mio marito nn merita questo, ke comunque lo amo molto e sto bene con lui. e come ho scritto prima nn avrei mai pensato ke una cosa simile potesse accadermi.
> e poi lo vedo (l'altro) e tutti questi pensieri e buoni propositi scompaiono, lo vedo e ho voglia di baciarlo, di abbracciarlo.
> come faccio a togliermelo dalla testa?forse dovrei cambiare lavoro ma il periodo nn è così facile.
> qualcuno può darmi qualke consiglio in merito?come togliersi dalla testa l'altro?
> ...


1. Dire tutto a tuo marito subito
2. Analizzatevi entrambi e cercate di capire di cosa avevi bisogno tu che tuo marito non ti ha dato e che tu hai trovato nell'altro. E visto che ci siete anche il contrario, va. Es. affetto, comunicazione, ecc.
3. Passa del tempo con tuo marito. La routine rovina, i figli anche. Uscite da soli, flirtate, parlate di voi.
4. Interrompi ogni contatto con il nuovo lui. Contatti fisici, telefonici, ecc. Vuol dire anche cambiare lavoro. Spero non cambiare città. Ma se pensi che tuo marito ne valga la pena, sareste disposti a farlo? Se non lo sei hai già la risposta su quello che vuoi fare di piú.
5. Accetta candidamente di condividere le tue informazioni di contatto (telefonate, sms, email, ecc,). Tuo marito potrebbe anche non essere "ossessionato" dalla voglia di sapere, ma la tua disponibilità cambia comunque le cose.


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> 1. Dire tutto a tuo marito subito
> 2. Analizzatevi entrambi e cercate di capire di cosa avevi bisogno tu che tuo marito non ti ha dato e che tu hai trovato nell'altro. E visto che ci siete anche il contrario, va. Es. affetto, comunicazione, ecc.
> 3. Passa del tempo con tuo marito. La routine rovina, i figli anche. Uscite da soli, flirtate, parlate di voi.
> 4. Interrompi ogni contatto con il nuovo lui. Contatti fisici, telefonici, ecc. Vuol dire anche cambiare lavoro. Spero non cambiare città. Ma se pensi che tuo marito ne valga la pena, sareste disposti a farlo? Se non lo sei hai già la risposta su quello che vuoi fare di piú.
> 5. Accetta candidamente di condividere le tue informazioni di contatto (telefonate, sms, email, ecc,). Tuo marito potrebbe anche non essere "ossessionato" dalla voglia di sapere, ma la tua disponibilità cambia comunque le cose.


sarei un po' meno drastica anche perchè la situazione dell'amica "non registrata" non è al punto di dovere cambiare lavoro (visti anche i tempi).
Per levarselo dalla testa basterebbe dire chiaramente al suo "amico" che non ha intenzione di tradire il marito e che si sono spinti troppo oltre.
Se lei pone dei paletti sicuramente lui inizierà a non cercarla ed il tempo ridimensionerà anche l'infatuazione di lei.
Suggerirei di raccontare al marito (non i baci) ma le sensazioni che ha provato e cercare in lui quella complicità che probabilmente hanno un po' perso.


----------



## exStermy (28 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> sarei un po' meno drastica anche perchè la situazione dell'amica "non registrata" non è al punto di dovere cambiare lavoro (visti anche i tempi).
> Per levarselo dalla testa basterebbe dire chiaramente al suo "amico" che non ha intenzione di tradire il marito e che si sono spinti troppo oltre.
> Se lei pone dei paletti sicuramente lui inizierà a non cercarla ed il tempo ridimensionerà anche l'infatuazione di lei.
> Suggerirei di raccontare al marito (non i baci) ma le sensazioni che ha provato e cercare in lui quella complicità che probabilmente hanno un po' perso.


ale'....

ma non puo' invece tirare fuori le palle e risolversi in solitaria la cosa senza coinvolgere chi non c'entra?

se ci riesce ha salvato il matrimonio se non ci riesce e scarica sul marito il levare le castagne dal fuoco e magari la sfankula pure, raccoglie solo cio' che ha seminato...


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ale'....
> 
> ma non puo' invece tirare fuori le palle e risolversi in solitaria la cosa senza coinvolgere chi non c'entra?
> 
> se ci riesce ha salvato il matrimonio se non ci riesce e scarica sul marito il levare le castagne dal fuoco e magari la sfankula pure, raccoglie solo cio' che ha seminato...


Raccontare al proprio compagno/a di aver provato o provare attrazione nei confronti di qualcuno non è buttare sul marito moglie una questione da risolvere da solo.
Mi pare invece una cosa molto positiva, cioè dire a chi ti sta accanto " mi è successo questo, ho avuto timore per noi parliamone e vediamo perchè mi è successo".
Sinceramente avrei preferito che mio marito mi dicesse questo, chissà...forse non mi avrebbe tradito se avesse ammesso prima una sua debolezza


----------



## Eliade (28 Maggio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> non riesco a vederla come una provocazione efficace, sorry :blank:


Per me è efficacissima....:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> sarei un po' meno drastica anche perchè la situazione dell'amica "non registrata" non è al punto di dovere cambiare lavoro (visti anche i tempi).
> *Per levarselo dalla testa basterebbe dire chiaramente al suo "amico" che non ha intenzione di tradire il marito e che si sono spinti troppo oltre.
> 
> *Se lei pone dei paletti sicuramente lui inizierà a non cercarla ed il tempo ridimensionerà anche l'infatuazione di lei.
> Suggerirei di raccontare al marito (non i baci) ma le sensazioni che ha provato e cercare in lui quella complicità che probabilmente hanno un po' perso.


Lei sei lo leva dalla testa per un po' (e l'altro pure), ma la frequentazione continua è probabile che faccia rinascere tra 6 mesi, un anno quello che è stato solo nascosto sotto la cenere.
Specialmente se le motivazioni per cui è nato riafforano. E in un matrimonio non è facile continuamente avere il fuoco che arde a mille. E' molto più facile per uno stronzo esterno essere poetico, affascinante, attraente.
Tanto lui mica lo vedi sudato quando ha la febbre e la diarrea, scoglionato per un affare andato male, preoccupato per il mutuo, ecc. 


.


----------



## bubu (28 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Lei sei lo leva dalla testa per un po' (e l'altro pure), ma la frequentazione continua è probabile che faccia rinascere tra 6 mesi, un anno quello che è stato solo nascosto sotto la cenere.
> Specialmente se le motivazioni per cui è nato riafforano. E in un matrimonio non è facile continuamente avere il fuoco che arde a mille. E' molto più facile per uno stronzo esterno essere poetico, affascinante, attraente.
> Tanto lui mica lo vedi sudato quando ha la febbre e la diarrea, scoglionato per un affare andato male, preoccupato per il mutuo, ecc.
> 
> ...


puoi avere ragione, ma se si dice chiaramente NO GRAZIE, l'atteggiamento va da se anche con la frequentazione nel posto di lavoro.
Certe attrazioni nascono in determinati periodi storici della vita dei due attori che, ognuno per le proprie motivazioni personali, lasciano aperti degli spazi. Non è detto che dopo 6 mesi o più si ripropongano le stesse condizioni e queste favoriscano un riavvicinamento.


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

bubu ha detto:


> puoi avere ragione, ma se si dice chiaramente NO GRAZIE, l'atteggiamento va da se anche con la frequentazione nel posto di lavoro.
> Certe attrazioni nascono in determinati periodi storici della vita dei due attori che, ognuno per le proprie motivazioni personali, lasciano aperti degli spazi. Non è detto che dopo 6 mesi o più si ripropongano le stesse condizioni e queste favoriscano un riavvicinamento.


Vero anche questo


----------



## natalia (28 Maggio 2012)

eccomi mi sono registrata finalmente.  
quanti messaggi!innanzitutto raccontare a mio marito la faccenda, anke omettendo la parte dei baci, è fuori discussione. si innescherebbe un meccanismo pericoloso, potrebbe anke decidere di lasciarmi e io nn voglio xkè lo amo.
ma si possono amre 2 uomini?io nn sono sicura dei sentimenti ke provo per il mio collega, e se fosse amore anke quello? 

io con lui sono comunque stata chiara, nn voglio andare oltre ai baci e lui nn si è mai permesso di andare oltre o di toccarmi tipo il sedere o il seno.

cambiare lavoro si può fare ma nn è così semplice. lavoro in un ente pubblico, è già da tempo ke sto cercando di avvicinarmi a casa in mobilità ma già da un po' è stato bloccato tutto e quindi finora nn sono riuscita a farlo.mollare l'ente pubblico è fuori discussione.

e poi tutto il discorso teorico e giuustissimo di smettere di vederlo, di sentirlo, di mandargli email e sms. è tutto giustissimo, il problema è ke a me questa persona piace e nn è così semplice come a dirsi. ki è riuscito?come avete fatto a trovare la forza di volontà per dire 'basta, chiudiamola qui'?

un commento sul suo fisico.ha un bel fisico, nn è x niente flacido, è un gran figo.
natalìa


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> e poi tutto il discorso teorico e giuustissimo di smettere di vederlo, di sentirlo, di mandargli email e sms. è tutto giustissimo, il problema è ke a me questa persona piace e nn è così semplice come a dirsi. ki è riuscito?come avete fatto a trovare la forza di volontà per dire 'basta, chiudiamola qui'?
> 
> un commento sul suo fisico.ha un bel fisico, nn è x niente flacido, è un gran figo.
> natalìa



la forza di volontà? bella domanda. direi:
negli occhi del mio compagno che aveva intuito quello che stava succedendo
nella convinzione che quella fosse la cosa migliore per me
nella fiducia spavalda nel lieto fine per noi due (me e il mio compagno)

se ne sei convinta ce la fai sicuramente: basta che pensi a tutte le altre difficoltà che hai affrontato, sicuramente questa non sarà la prima nè la maggiore nella tua storia, no?


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> eccomi mi sono registrata finalmente.
> quanti messaggi!innanzitutto raccontare a mio marito la faccenda, anke omettendo la parte dei baci, è fuori discussione. si innescherebbe un meccanismo pericoloso, potrebbe anke decidere di lasciarmi e io nn voglio xkè lo amo.
> ma si possono amre 2 uomini?io nn sono sicura dei sentimenti ke provo per il mio collega, e se fosse amore anke quello?
> 
> ...


Se vuoi ti faccio parlare con la mia compagna, dopo essere stata beccata chissà perchè tutti i pensierini amorosi se ne sono andati.


Funziona sai, è un ottimo metodo per tagliare i ponti.

Comunque,
direi, ma sicuramente te lo avranno già detto, che tu non lo ami, ma in questo momento
_ami come ti fa sentire_.

Beninteso, lo posso capire, ti sei sposata giovane e hai fatto l'amore solo con due uomini,
un mio saggio amico diceva che prima di trovare le scarpe giuste bisogna provarne un pò ...

Certo almeno si deve sapere se si cercano stivali o mocassini!

In fondo, a chi non piace essere coteggiato/a ?
Io credo poi che ci siano persone particolarmente in gamba *a infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone*.
Persone che sanno quali frasi usare - che poi sono sempre le stesse - quali battute fare, 
quali tasti premere... In fondo il corteggiamento è la parte più divertente ....

La conquista è la famosa tacca sul fucile...
A me sembra che tu avessi bisogno di provare queste emozioni,
non perchè ti mancassero, semplicemente perchè vengono da un'altra persona.

Che ti dà l'impressione di una dirompenza che non hai mai provato.

Ma è solo un'illusione ... una chimera.


----------



## natalia (28 Maggio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti faccio parlare con la mia compagna, dopo essere stata beccata chissà perchè tutti i pensierini amorosi se ne sono andati.
> 
> Funziona sai, è un ottimo metodo per tagliare i ponti.
> 
> ...



- sai, io nn penso ke la tua compagna di punto in bianco nn abbia + provato niente x lui. colta sul fatto ha ovviamente scelto di non avere alcun tipo di rapporto con lui anke se magari nei suoi pensieri continuava a provare attenzione x lui

- nn so se hai ragione, se 'amo come mi fa sentire', vorrei capirlo ank'io. io dentro di me sento di amarlo però bo, non sono fortunatamente esperta di corna, e quindi nn so dire se è una cotta passeggera o amore

- per quanto riguarda il fatto di 'persone particolarmente in gamba *a infilarsi nelle debolezze delle persone*.
Persone che sanno quali frasi usare ... In fondo il corteggiamento è la parte più divertente ....' posso dirti kesono stata io forse a lanciarmi a fare il primo passo, a kiamarlo un paio di volte extra lavoro x kiedergli come stava. lui mi ha detto ke nn avrebbe mai fatto il primo passo, anke se gli piacevo moltissimo. questo perchè:
1.potrei essere sua figlia
2.non ha mai tradito sua moglie in  30 anni di matrimonio, nemmeno con i baci come sta facendo con me

- sicuramente avete ragione voi sul fatto ke nn ho avuto esperienze sessuali numerose. d'altra parte nonostante abbia avuto una decina di ragazzi solo con 2 ho fatto l'amore, gli altri nn li amavo e quindi nn potevo andarci a letto, nn sono fatta così. 

- quello ke mi tormenta è ke con questa persona sento in fondo al cuore il desiderio di fare l'ammore, è per quello ke ho paura di amarlo e non di essermi presa solo una cotta passeggera.

- ho seguito il consiglio di nn so chi (forse quello iscritto con la figura dell'asino?) e mentre facevo l'amore con mio marito ho pensato a l'altro. beh, mi sono eccitata tantissimo, è stato stupendo, tant'è vero ke mio marito mi ha kiesto cosa avessi bevuto............:inlove:

ecco tutto 
natalìa


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> - sicuramente avete ragione voi sul fatto ke nn ho avuto esperienze sessuali numerose. d'altra parte nonostante abbia avuto una decina di ragazzi solo con 2 ho fatto l'amore, gli altri nn li amavo e quindi nn potevo andarci a letto, nn sono fatta così.
> 
> - quello ke mi tormenta è ke con questa persona sento in fondo al cuore il desiderio di fare l'ammore, è per quello ke ho paura di amarlo e non di essermi presa solo una cotta passeggera.


Quindi tu desideri sessualmente un uomo solo se ne sei innamorata?

Ma cosa intendi tu per amore?


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> - sai, io nn penso ke la tua compagna di punto in bianco nn abbia + provato niente x lui. colta sul fatto ha ovviamente scelto di non avere alcun tipo di rapporto con lui anke se magari nei suoi pensieri continuava a provare attenzione x lui
> 
> - nn so se hai ragione, se 'amo come mi fa sentire', vorrei capirlo ank'io. io dentro di me sento di amarlo però bo, non sono fortunatamente esperta di corna, e quindi nn so dire se è una cotta passeggera o amore
> 
> ...


senti... a titolo del tutto personale... senza pedanteria: non è che per caso potresti usare il ch invece che la K? perchè faccio veramente fatica a leggere le k (sarà la vekkiaia ).


----------



## natalia (28 Maggio 2012)

beh si finora mi è capiato così, l'ho fatto solo con un mio ex fidanzato e mio marito.nn ho desiderato farlo con altri. 

amore per me è un sentimento forte e irrazionale ke ti porta a pensare ke l'altra persona sia adorabile, trovarsi bene mentalmente, poterci contare, provare emozioni e brividi quando si sta insieme, è complicità, è capirsi con uno sguardo se c'è qualcosa  ke nn va
natalia


----------



## natalia (28 Maggio 2012)

ok cerco di non usare la k, ma la ch, scusate è per farre prima...abitudine...


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> ok cerco di non usare la k, ma la ch, scusate è per farre prima...abitudine...


grazie carissima apprezzo lo sforzo. io mi sforzerò di leggere comunque le k :smile:


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> beh si finora mi è capiato così, l'ho fatto solo con un mio ex fidanzato e mio marito.nn ho desiderato farlo con altri.
> 
> amore per me è un sentimento forte e irrazionale ke ti porta a pensare ke l'altra persona sia adorabile, trovarsi bene mentalmente, poterci contare, provare emozioni e brividi quando si sta insieme, è complicità, è capirsi con uno sguardo se c'è qualcosa  ke nn va
> natalia


Quindi forse tu parli dell'innamoramento... quella fase in cui ci si lascia trasportare dalla passione senza avere un quadro obiettivo e lucido della persona che ci interessa, quando magari ci saltano agli occhi solo i suoi aspetti positivi perchè tendiamo a idealizzare un po'.

Se ti trovi a questo punto e non hai particolari motivi per mettere in discussione il rapporto con tuo marito, forse per te sarebbe meglio aspettare prima di farti trasportare dall'istinto. Soprattutto se dai al sesso tutta questa importanza, potresti ritrovarti in crisi dopo averlo fatto. Ma con tuo marito come va?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Maggio 2012)

*Natalia*

Mi sembra di leggere una ragazzina...
non continuare questa storia..ti metterai  solo nei casini..


----------



## natalia (28 Maggio 2012)

con mio marito va bene, a volte litighiamo x stupidaggini o cose + importanti, ma va bene.ci troviamo bene, siamo in sintonia, anke il sesso va bene

si possono amare 2 persone?


----------



## passante (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> con mio marito va bene, a volte litighiamo x stupidaggini o cose + importanti, ma va bene.ci troviamo bene, siamo in sintonia, anke il sesso va bene
> 
> si possono amare 2 persone?


se chiami "amore" un'emozione (come parrebbe leggendoti) se ne possono amare anche 500


----------



## Sole (28 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> se chiami "amore" un'emozione (come parrebbe leggendoti) se ne possono amare anche 500


Eh già


----------



## Tebina (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> si possono amare 2 persone?


Si.Secondo me si.
Non è la regola certo, ma lo trovo assolutamente "capitabile"


----------



## Worldlove (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> eccomi mi sono registrata finalmente.
> quanti messaggi!innanzitutto raccontare a mio marito la faccenda, anke omettendo la parte dei baci, è fuori discussione. si innescherebbe un meccanismo pericoloso, potrebbe anke decidere di lasciarmi e io nn voglio xkè lo amo.
> ma si possono amre 2 uomini?io nn sono sicura dei sentimenti ke provo per il mio collega, e se fosse amore anke quello?
> io con lui sono comunque stata chiara, nn voglio andare oltre ai baci e lui nn si è mai permesso di andare oltre o di toccarmi tipo il sedere o il seno..
> ...


Ciao Nati.
Insisto nel parlare con tuo marito. Sia perché funzioni da deterrente per te, se vuoi stare con tuo marito, che per dare a lui la possibilità di capire che tra voi c'é qualcosa che non va.
Mi riferisco al fatto (anche se da tradito mi rode dirlo) che sono comunque consapevole che se é successo una parte di motivazioni provengono anche da tuo marito. E lui ha diritto, se vuole, di starti piú vicino e di soddisfare maggiormente i tuoi bisogni insoddisfatti.
Sul fatto dei baci, sedere, sesso, lascia stare. Il tradimento é cominciato nel momento stesso avete cominciato a confidarvi, a nascondere la vs storia da tuo marito, ad avere dei momenti vostri di intimità esterni dal tuo matrimonio. Le scopate non c'entrano niente e anzi forse é meno tradimento uno scopata per toglierai la voglia di una notte e stop rispetto a quello che stai facendo tu.
Si possono amare 2 uomini. Penso di sí. Ma é quello che volevi tu? É quello che vuoi adesso? E tuo marito é d'accordo? É qui il problema. Non é se si possono amare 2 uomini, ma il fatto che stai fottendo la fiducia di tuo marito, che te l'ha data.
Ultima cosa. Cosa sento? É un Figo? Ma, scusami se mi permetto, allora stai proprio ragionando come una ragazzina di 16 anni!
Ti fai attrarre dalla capacità di seduzione, dal momentaneo aspetto fisico e dalle sue capacità adulatorie solo per la soddisfazione dell'adesso e ora! 
Pensa davvero ad un futuro con lui, e confrontalo ad un futuro da sola (che potrebbe anche diventarlo) o ad un futuro con tuo marito. Quale vuoi?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> con mio marito va bene, a volte litighiamo x stupidaggini o cose + importanti, ma va bene.ci troviamo bene, siamo in sintonia, anke il sesso va bene
> 
> *si possono amare 2 persone*?


sì, mamma e papà :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi sembra di leggere una ragazzina...
> non continuare questa storia..ti metterai  solo nei casini..


E tu muori dalla voglia di fare la zia vissuta e con esperienza che le dà quattro sculacciate per farla rinsavire...
Ed tutta invidia...perchè lei adesso è bella e giovine e fa la corte al sessantenne no? 
E' tutta per aria...

Tu hai fatto la seria e impegnata e ti ritrovi amaramente pentita di non aver fatto che so...il megaputanon da giovine no?

Allora ricordati che quando avrai 60 anni troverai forse un piccolo ometto di trenta tutto innamorato di te...no?

COme io lo ero della prof al liceo quando andavo a ripetizione da lei no?
E mi diceva contino patatone mioooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## contepinceton (28 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> con mio marito va bene, a volte litighiamo x stupidaggini o cose + importanti, ma va bene.ci troviamo bene, siamo in sintonia, anke il sesso va bene
> 
> si possono amare 2 persone?


Ok ragazza ti parla il conte in persona...
SI si possono amare più persone...

Ma da quel che ho capito possiamo sentirci legati in un certo modo solo ad una...

Ma sento che per te ci vorrebbe fatata 56...ma non so che fine abbia fatto quella banfona...

Ah io amo le mie amiche.
Ma provo per ciascuna di loro un sentimento diverso...

Poi vorrei dirti una cosa...squarciando una lama in tuo favore...
Trovo normale fare l'amore con una persona pensando ad un altra no?
Nessuno lo ammette, ma tanti lo fanno no?


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E tu muori dalla voglia di fare la zia vissuta e con esperienza che le dà quattro sculacciate per farla rinsavire...
> Ed tutta invidia...perchè lei adesso è bella e giovine e fa la corte al sessantenne no?
> E' tutta per aria...
> 
> ...


Ehm .... senti cicciobello ...
Si hai ragione questa ragazza avrebbe bisogno proprio di una ramanzina piú che sculacciata...


E da giovine ho fatto la mia parte..non ho niente di cui pentirmi..

Ma scusami io alla mia venerabile età non mi vado certamente a cercare un sessantenne..
max 30enne...


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> se chiami "amore" un'emozione (come parrebbe leggendoti) se ne possono amare anche 500



:up:


----------



## kikko64 (29 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> con mio marito va bene, ...
> si possono amare 2 persone?


Forse sì ma ... non si può e non si deve ingannare la persona che si ama ... e Tu stai palesemente e consapevolmente ingannando Tuo marito ... che affermi di amare ad ogni piè sospinto 

Sinceramente mi sembri sentimentalmente un po' immatura ... 
Il mio umile consiglio è di fermarti prima che sia troppo tardi ... non nasconderti dietro un dito, il tradimento lo stai già consumando ... quello che Ti devi chiedere è se ne vale la pena ... la decisione che prenderai non deve dipendere dalla tua forza di volontà ma da un mero ragionamento di opportunità.
Sta a Te. 

P.S. per favore ... le k !!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse sì ma ... non si può e non si deve ingannare la persona che si ama ... e Tu stai palesemente e consapevolmente ingannando Tuo marito ... che affermi di amare ad ogni piè sospinto
> 
> Sinceramente mi sembri sentimentalmente un po' immatura ...
> Il mio umile consiglio è di fermarti prima che sia troppo tardi ... non nasconderti dietro un dito, il tradimento lo stai già consumando ... quello che Ti devi chiedere è se ne vale la pena ... la decisione che prenderai non deve dipendere dalla tua forza di volontà ma da un mero ragionamento di opportunità.
> ...


già... eppure non mi pare che si chieda molto!


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ehm .... senti cicciobello ...
> Si hai ragione questa ragazza avrebbe bisogno proprio di una ramanzina piú che sculacciata...
> 
> 
> ...


Mi hai chiamato cicciobello...
Ma quasi quasi mi innamoro...landesina::scopa::kick:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> se chiami "amore" un'emozione (come parrebbe leggendoti) se ne possono amare anche 500




Si però senza farsi toccare le tette
Solo bacini bacetti ....giocando a bottiglia


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hai chiamato cicciobello...
> Ma quasi quasi mi innamoro...landesina::scopa::kick:




:sorpreso:
:sorriso::bleble:


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> se chiami "amore" un'emozione (come parrebbe leggendoti) se ne possono amare anche 500


E ti pare poco? Sai a gestirli tutti e 500? :carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ok ragazza ti parla il conte in persona...
> *SI si possono amare più persone...
> 
> Ma da quel che ho capito possiamo sentirci legati in un certo modo solo ad una...
> ...


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Forse sì ma ... non si può e non si deve ingannare la persona che si ama ... e Tu stai palesemente e consapevolmente ingannando Tuo marito ... che affermi di amare ad ogni piè sospinto
> 
> Sinceramente mi sembri sentimentalmente un po' immatura ...
> Il mio umile consiglio è di fermarti prima che sia troppo tardi ... non nasconderti dietro un dito, il tradimento lo stai già consumando ... quello che Ti devi chiedere è se ne vale la pena ... la decisione che prenderai non deve dipendere dalla tua forza di volontà ma da un mero ragionamento di opportunità.
> ...


 KiKKO? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> KiKKO? [/COLOR]:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
mitico!


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> KiKKO?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

detesto le barzellette ma il titolo di qusto thread me ne fa venire in mente una:
_Una fata propone ad una coppia di sposi:
'Poichè siete una coppia inossidabile da 25 anni, vi accordo un
desiderio ciascuno.' La donna risponde allora:
'Vorrei fare il giro del mondo con mio marito adorato.'
La fata agita la bacchetta magica e, abracadabra, appaiono
dei biglietti aerei nella mano della donna.
Ora tocca al marito:
'Beh... certo è molto romantico, ma un'opportunità come questa capita
solo una volta nella vita, quindi cara mi dispiace ma vorrei avere una
donna di 30 anni più giovane di me'.
La donna è terribilmente delusa, ma un desiderio è un desiderio.
La fata fa un cerchio con la bacchetta e, abracadabra...
... all'improvviso il marito ha 90 anni!!
Gli uomini forse sono degli stronzi, ma le fate sono Donne_!!!


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto le barzellette ma il titolo di qusto thread me ne fa venire in mente una:
> _Una fata propone ad una coppia di sposi:
> 'Poichè siete una coppia inossidabile da 25 anni, vi accordo un
> desiderio ciascuno.' La donna risponde allora:
> ...


Bellissima!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Maggio 2012)

grazie dei consigli. avete ragione dovrei trovare il modo di chiudere la cosa prima ke vada oltre.
per quelli ke dicono ke sembro una ragazzina...beh...avete ragione!mi sembra proprio di essere ritornata indietro agli amori adolescenziali ke nn si sanno come gestire.
grazie ancora, ora vado al lavoro
natalìa

ps. bellissima la barzelletta!


----------



## kikko64 (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> KiKKO? [/COLOR]:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Hai ragione  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma questo nickname mi fu affibbiato ai tempi del liceo (in un'altra era geologica ) e non lo cambierei per niente al mondo, anche i miei genitori, tutti i miei amici ed persino mia moglie mi chiamano così ... ekkekazzo !!!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai ragione  :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ma questo nickname mi fu affibbiato ai tempi del liceo (in un'altra era geologica ) e non lo cambierei per niente al mondo, anche i miei genitori, tutti i miei amici ed persino mia moglie mi chiamano così ... ekkekazzo !!!


:up: un caro abbraccio compà


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Femminista!! 

Chissà a chi lo sto scrivendo.


----------



## kikko64 (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Femminista!!
> 
> Chissà a chi lo sto scrivendo.


Alla fata ???


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Alla fata ???


Se è una domanda a me, ti ricordo che sono non solo siculo ma pure masculo!  

due righe di una canzone sicula dicono così, avi li ammi ri ferru filatu ca quannu camina si etta ri latu/ avi na vucca quantu un casciuni ca ci trasi e nesci stu pistuluni. 

Parla di donne e non credo di fate, eventualmente di megere.


----------



## kikko64 (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se è una domanda a me, ti ricordo che sono non solo siculo ma pure masculo!
> 
> due righe di una canzone sicula dicono così, avi li ammi ri ferru filatu ca quannu camina si etta ri latu/ avi na vucca quantu un casciuni ca ci trasi e nesci stu pistuluni.
> 
> Parla di donne e non credo di fate, eventualmente di megere.


Si vabbè ... io non capisco neanche il mio dialetto ...


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


Si... e succede sempre a voi donne. Ma perchè siete così masochiste?


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Si... e succede sempre a voi donne. Ma perchè siete così masochiste?


in effetti un uomo che s'innamora di una donna di 30 più vecchia succede rarissimamente  (giusto al marito della borboni che ....morì prima di lei)
troppo importante la parte "estetica" per i maschi .le donne non è che siano masochiste ....vanno oltre e questo non si è mai capito e sia un limite o un valore aggiunto


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti un uomo che s'innamora di una donna di 30 più vecchia succede rarissimamente  (giusto al marito della borboni che ....morì prima di lei)
> troppo importante la parte "estetica" per i maschi .le donne non è che siano masochiste ....vanno oltre e questo non si è mai capito e sia un limite o un valore aggiunto


Non era che, la donna cresce prima dell'uomo? Madonna quante ne inventiamo!! ma quante!! quante!! ma quella semplicità che pone tutti uguali dov'è finita?


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti un uomo che s'innamora di una donna di 30 più vecchia succede rarissimamente (giusto al marito della borboni che ....morì prima di lei)
> troppo importante la parte "estetica" per i maschi .le donne non è che siano masochiste ....vanno oltre e questo non si è mai capito e sia un limite o un valore aggiunto


Ciao Minerva,ho appena finito di parlare con mia amica,mi raccontava che ha un'amica di 63anni,dice lei e le credo che ha la fila di uomini di 35..lascia pure che sia come mi dice,cioe'si tiene,palestra.diete,massaggi..sempre nonna e'.
C'e'rimasta malissimoi quando che le ho detto,io una di 63 a prescindere..manco la guardo.
Molto meglio 28.....


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Minerva,ho appena finito di parlare con mia amica,mi raccontava che ha un'amica di 63anni,dice lei e le credo che ha la fila di uomini di 35..lascia pure che sia come mi dice,cioe'si tiene,palestra.diete,massaggi..sempre nonna e'.
> C'e'rimasta malissimoi quando che le ho detto,io una di 63 a prescindere..manco la guardo.
> *Molto meglio 28*.....


come darti torto


----------



## lothar57 (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come darti torto


e le ho anche detto..sono uomini a cui manca la nonna forse....comunque ns amica qua'messa male..chissa'che ridere insieme..sembra la nipote...:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

a 20anni me piacevano le tardone e mo' da tardone nun me piaceno le ventenni...

saro' pirla? boh..

per la cronaca comunque il mio target ideale sarebbe una 40enne...per me so' er topp...

mmmmmmmm...

ahahahahah

chi e' nel range faccia un passo avanti, plissssss....e tutte le altre annateve a nasconne...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a 20anni me piacevano le tardone e mo' da tardone nun me piaceno le ventenni...
> 
> saro' pirla? boh..
> 
> ...


_Flap flap_


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> _Flap flap_


ma daiiiii???

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a 20anni me piacevano le tardone e mo' da tardone nun me piaceno le ventenni...
> 
> saro' pirla? boh..
> 
> ...


... Lo sapevo che in fondo in fondo... eri qui a broccolare.:lipstick:Facciamo una bella applicazione client server Stermì? Io ci metto il DB...


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... Lo sapevo che in fondo in fondo... eri qui a broccolare.:lipstick:Facciamo una bella applicazione client server Stermì? Io ci metto il DB...


voglio dare una nuova immagine di me....

perche' uno pensa che dopo ben 7 lunghissssimissimi anni di pascolo altrove e qua o so' monaco o so' ghei...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma daiiiii???
> 
> ahahahahah


In effetti ne ho 25 ma li porto male!


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti ne ho 25 ma li porto male!


vabbe' tanto eri stata gia' scartata...

nun me serveno piste pe' fa' atterra' gli aereoplanini..

ahahahaha


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> a 20anni me piacevano le tardone e mo' da tardone nun me piaceno le ventenni...
> 
> saro' pirla? boh..
> 
> ...


Pure per me, da quando avevo ventanni. Ora che mi sto avvicinando anch'io ai 40... rimane comunque quello il mio sogno erotico!


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' tanto eri stata gia' scartata...
> 
> nun me serveno piste pe' fa' atterra' gli aereoplanini..
> 
> ahahahaha


Bastardo!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure per me, da quando avevo ventanni.* Ora che mi sto avvicinando anch'io ai 40*... rimane comunque quello il mio sogno erotico!


ma dai che te ne mancano ancora per arrivare a 40


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai che te ne mancano ancora per arrivare a 40


Tra qualche mese sarò più vicino ai 40 che ai 30...


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai che te ne mancano ancora per arrivare a 40


guarda che civetta...pur di broccolare si aggiunge gli anni
:mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Pure per me, da quando avevo ventanni. Ora che mi sto avvicinando anch'io ai 40... rimane comunque quello il mio sogno erotico!


ciumbia.....un altro depravato...

ahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che civetta...pur di broccolare si aggiunge gli anni
> :mrgreen:



appunto! senza parole! ne mancano ancora! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Tra qualche mese sarò più vicino ai 40 che ai 30...


io tra qualche mese sono 30 tondi tondi!


----------



## Kid (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto! senza parole! ne mancano ancora! :carneval:


Smack


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tra qualche mese sono 30 tondi tondi!


na' pischelletta...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> na' pischelletta...
> 
> ahahahahahah


:yes:


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


pero' crei problemi agli aeroplanini...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> pero' crei problemi agli aeroplanini...
> 
> ahahahahahahah


quello è vero! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: seri problemi stè ...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2012)

vorrei spendere 2 parole riguardo alla fata (della barza)
donna sì, ma un po' bastardina: così ha appioppato alla moglie un marito decrepito!
io le manderei la fattura della badante


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti un uomo che s'innamora di una donna di 30 più vecchia succede rarissimamente  (giusto al marito della borboni che ....morì prima di lei)
> troppo importante la parte "estetica" per i maschi .le donne non è che siano masochiste ....vanno oltre e questo non si è mai capito e sia un limite o un valore aggiunto


Per me un valore aggiunto


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti un uomo che s'innamora di una donna di 30 più vecchia succede rarissimamente  (giusto al marito della borboni che ....morì prima di lei)
> troppo importante la parte "estetica" per i maschi .le donne non è che siano masochiste ....vanno oltre e questo non si è mai capito e sia un limite o un valore aggiunto


Oppure una riccona no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (30 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oppure una riccona no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eh sì.questo funziona uguale maschi e femmine


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie dei consigli. avete ragione dovrei trovare il modo di chiudere la cosa prima ke vada oltre.
> per quelli ke dicono ke sembro una ragazzina...beh...avete ragione!mi sembra proprio di essere ritornata indietro agli amori adolescenziali ke nn si sanno come gestire.
> grazie ancora, ora vado al lavoro
> natalìa
> ...


scusate ritornando al mio ultimo post...
ieri sera ci siamo incontrati, è stato bellissimo, il cuore mi batteva all'impazzata. si è tolto la camicia, l'ho accarezzato.mi sembrava di conoscerlo da sempre,il suo corpo era senza segreti, una sensazione stranissima, come se ci fossimo già conosciuti in un'altra epoca, in un'altra dimensione
è stato tutto perfetto, siamo stati assieme 3 ore, ci siamo baciati, accarezzati, ribaciati
mi sembra di conoscerlo da sempre, come se fossimo stati assieme in un'altra vita
rabarbaro cosa dice?
buona serata a tutti
kiss 
natalìa


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Adesso arriva daniele e va in picco


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

ki è daniele?


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> ki è daniele?


L'anticristo per i traditori.


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> scusate ritornando al mio ultimo post...
> ieri sera ci siamo incontrati, è stato bellissimo, il cuore mi batteva all'impazzata. si è tolto la camicia, l'ho accarezzato.mi sembrava di conoscerlo da sempre,il suo corpo era senza segreti, una sensazione stranissima, come se ci fossimo già conosciuti in un'altra epoca, in un'altra dimensione
> è stato tutto perfetto, siamo stati assieme 3 ore, ci siamo baciati, accarezzati, ribaciati
> mi sembra di conoscerlo da sempre, come se fossimo stati assieme in un'altra vita
> ...


Puoi anche mandargli un messaggio privato eh. 
A discapito di quel che dicono in molti, nessuno si eccita a leggere della camicia tolta al 60enne...:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Puoi anche mandargli un messaggio privato eh.
> A discapito di quel che dicono in molti, nessuno si eccita a leggere della camicia tolta al 60enne...:unhappy:


........hemm...Sibilluccia bella..._flap flap_...













Quanto è che non pratichi?:carneval:
Sembri la mia parte acida....


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

-veramente nessuno doveva eccitarsi...
-comunque ripeto, nn sembra il classico 60enne stile mio papà..è molto giovanile e ha un belllissimo fisico, pensavo avesse non + di 50 anni
- rabarbaro risponderà se e quando vorrà, trovo che  i commenti ke scrive siano molto interessanti, nn solo x quanto riguarda me ma anche su altre storie
-ma che bella la foto della  lumaca che vuole trombarsi lo scotch
natalìa


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ........hemm...Sibilluccia bella..._flap flap_...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mai fatto con un 60enne.
Una volta un 50enne m'ha fregata...e anche un 40enne...

Io non sono acida! >.<

Pratico a sufficienza, ma ho il primo giorno...:unhappy:


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

quanti anni hai eliade, se si può chiedere?


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> -veramente nessuno doveva eccitarsi...
> -comunque ripeto, nn sembra il classico 60enne stile mio papà..è molto giovanile e ha un belllissimo fisico, pensavo avesse non + di 50 anni
> - rabarbaro risponderà se e quando vorrà, trovo che  i commenti ke scrive siano molto interessanti, nn solo x quanto riguarda me ma anche su altre storie
> -ma che bella la foto della  lumaca che vuole trombarsi lo scotch
> natalìa


Bella vero?
Forse si adatta a te, che non vedi i suoi 60anni.
Sarà anche giovanile...ma 60anni?? Cazzo, mio padre ne fa 58 quast'anno! :unhappy:


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> quanti anni hai eliade, se si può chiedere?


Abbiamo circa la stessa età noi due.


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

si veramente mi si adatta l'immagine...
60 anni...cazzo...c'hai ragione...ma mi piace da morire e non so cosa farci...
non è che solitamente mi giro a guardare i 60enni x strada...sicuramente mi son sempre piaciuti quelli + maturi di me, ma di 10-15 anni, 30 anni di + non ci ero mai minimamente arrivata nemmeno  a guardarli.
è che quando siamo insieme mi sembra che l'età non ci sia +, mi sembra che siamo coetanei, non so come spiegare. non che lui sembri un ragazzino, ci manca, però bo, non so come dire, sembra che l'enorme differenza di età si annulli.
anche lui ha una figlia che è più vecchia di me...


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

voglio Oscuro! qui e ora! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> si veramente mi si adatta l'immagine...
> 60 anni...cazzo...c'hai ragione...ma mi piace da morire e non so cosa farci...
> non è che solitamente mi giro a guardare i 60enni x strada...sicuramente mi son sempre piaciuti quelli + maturi di me, ma di 10-15 anni, 30 anni di + non ci ero mai minimamente arrivata nemmeno  a guardarli.
> è che quando siamo insieme mi sembra che l'età non ci sia +, mi sembra che siamo coetanei, non so come spiegare. non che lui sembri un ragazzino, ci manca, però bo, non so come dire, sembra che l'enorme differenza di età si annulli.
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'anticristo per i traditori.


:rotfl:


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> natalia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > lo so . è una domanda inutile, ma lui, non si sente un poco a disagio ?
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

amore. ma che dici!

ok . sei innammorata:smile:


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> no lui dice di no. o meglio. diche che gli piacevo ank'io da tanto ma non aveva assolutamente il coraggio di fare il primo passo vista la differenza d'età. poi ci simo avvicinati eccetera. ora anche lui dice che quando siamo insieme non sente alcuna differenza.
> 
> ma voi, (ed ora per chi non mi ha preso per pazza fino ad oggi lo penserà sicuramente adesso) credete nella reincarnazione delle nostre anime?


No, ma sto sinceramente pensando di darmi alla pranoterapia e bioenergia...:unhappy:


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

scusate non centra niente con la discussione  ma mi piacevano queste faccine che fanno la hola e trombano


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, ma sto sinceramente pensando di darmi alla pranoterapia e bioenergia...:unhappy:


Passa direttamente al vino


----------



## natalia (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, ma sto sinceramente pensando di darmi alla pranoterapia e bioenergia...:unhappy:


bello pranoterapia!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> scusate non centra niente con la discussione  ma mi piacevano queste faccine che fanno la hola e trombano


Pure a me quando trombo quelli del condominio di fronte mi fanno la hola


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Passa direttamente al vino


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> bello pranoterapia!


 E sarebbe?



Tubarao ha detto:


> Passa direttamente al vino


 Ma poi mi puzza l'alito!
Tiè 

	
	
		
		
	


	




:rotfl:



natalia ha detto:


> scusate non centra niente con la discussione  ma mi piacevano queste faccine che fanno la hola e trombano


 La seconda è carina...
Mo gliela metto al tuba...


----------



## passante (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> No, ma sto sinceramente pensando di darmi alla pranoterapia e bioenergia...:unhappy:


----------



## passante (30 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> dammi un nome ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no lui dice di no. o meglio. diche che gli piacevo ank'io da tanto ma non aveva assolutamente il coraggio di fare il primo passo vista la differenza d'età. poi ci simo avvicinati eccetera. ora anche lui dice che quando siamo insieme non sente alcuna differenza.
> ...


----------



## passante (30 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me quando trombo quelli del condominio di fronte mi fanno la hola


OT: avatar dell'anno!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> OT: avatar dell'anno!!!!!!!!!!!



Estiquatzi........................................................................pensa che tu sei uno ce se ne intende di avatarS 

Ben gentile :d


----------



## kikko64 (31 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> si veramente mi si adatta l'immagine...
> 60 anni...cazzo...c'hai ragione...ma mi piace da morire e non so cosa farci...
> non è che solitamente mi giro a guardare i 60enni x strada...sicuramente mi son sempre piaciuti quelli + maturi di me, ma di 10-15 anni, 30 anni di + non ci ero mai minimamente arrivata nemmeno  a guardarli.
> è che quando siamo insieme mi sembra che l'età non ci sia +, mi sembra che siamo coetanei, non so come spiegare. non che lui sembri un ragazzino, ci manca, però bo, non so come dire, sembra che l'enorme differenza di età si annulli.
> anche lui ha una figlia che è più vecchia di me...


Allora ... ricapitolando 'sta storia : abbiamo una trentenne in fregola che ragiona come una sedicenne (mia figlia di 17 anni è decisamente più consapevole delle sue azioni) ed un sessantenne allupato che ha trovato la ragazzina ingenua (che forse gli ricorda la figlia ...), da trombare al bisogno al posto della moglie (sua coetanea ?? ) che probabilmente non gliela da più da un pezzo !!

Ah sì dimenticavo ... da qualche parte c'è anche un marito ignaro ed inconsapevolmente cornuto ... 

Ammazza che bella storia ...  :bleah:


P.S. qualcosa mi dice che la prossima volta la camicia a volare via sarà la tua ... seguita a stretto giro dalle mutandine ovviamente ... il "nonno" ld: è un tipo paziente ... ma ormai il traguardo è in vista !!

P.S.1 visto e considerato che non trovi la forza di volontà per troncare con il "nonno" ld:, per favore, molla tuo marito prima di combinare guai maggiori (come per esempio dei figli ...), lui probabilmente non si merita di essere preso per il :culo: da te in questo modo.

P.S.2 Ultima cosa : cazzo svegliati !!! il "nonno" ld: ti sta solo usando !!!

come vedi anch'io ho trovato delle "faccine" divertenti !!.


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> scusate non centra niente con la discussione ma mi piacevano queste faccine che fanno la hola e trombano


miiiii


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Allora ... ricapitolando 'sta storia : abbiamo una trentenne in fregola che ragiona come una sedicenne (mia figlia di 17 anni è decisamente più consapevole delle sue azioni) ed un sessantenne allupato che ha trovato la ragazzina ingenua (che forse gli ricorda la figlia ...), da trombare al bisogno al posto della moglie (sua coetanea ?? ) che probabilmente non gliela da più da un pezzo !!
> 
> Ah sì dimenticavo ... da qualche parte c'è anche un marito ignaro ed inconsapevolmente cornuto ...
> 
> ...


Ma dai è poetica no?


----------



## Rabarbaro (31 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> - rabarbaro risponderà se e quando vorrà...


Ciao Natalìa!

Se proprio avesse voglia di risponderti,forse lo farebbe addirittura in terza persona, col fare accigliato di chi solleva il cadavere di un topo prendendolo dalla punta della coda, un topo bello grosso per giunta, e probabilmente non ti farebbe neppure notare ch'egli non usa termini quali gerontofilìa e transustanziazione, l'uno perchè è troppo difficile e desueto, seppur calzante, e l'altro perchè non c'entra in effetti nulla, però magari penserebbe che è una parola così bella e gradevole che magari te la infilerebbe comunque nella risposta, anche solo per dire che non c'entra nulla.
Presumibilmente poi ti farebbe notare che sei infame e zoccola, ma lo farebbe partendo dalla considerazione di cui oggi gode il matrimonio nella società moderna e dalle sue notevoli implicazioni coercitive e castranti, che seppur autoimposte, sono comunque difficilmente sopportabili da una donna degna di questo nome, e qui si dovrebbe cogliere una stilettata di misogeno sarcasmo, per poi continuare con una lode alle rovine etrusche od anche maya, in dipendenza dall'ultimo documentario che gli sia capitato di vedere facendo zapping la sera precedente, e della nobile professione dell'archeologo, facendo un parallello tra le vecchie pietre ed il tuo spasimato, e tra Indiana Jones e te, il tutto per poi blaterare qualcosa sul potere calorifico inferiore delle mummie nelle caldaie a vapore confrontato con quello della recente torba danese e del ben più antico coke inglese e concludere che più le sostanze carboniose invecchiano più riscaldano.
Ma ovviamente, ben conscio che il concetto sarebbe sfuggito alla maggior parte dei coraggiosi lettori, avrebbe semplificato sintassi e terminologia e, dandoti una virtuale pacca sulla spalla, ti avrebbe consigliato ancora una volta di sfogare la tua libido, magari lui l'avrebbe definita fregola sfrigolante, col tuo legittimo consorte, invece di andare ad accarezzare sempre più approfonditamente, o come lui direbbe sfregando la cònza sull'antica cotènna, per poi ineludibilmente finire ad avere un rapporto sessuale completo, il celebre ingallamento dello stanco cavernoso sulla disponibile falloppia.
Avrebbe infine potuto gettare lì le solite frasette striminzite che non vogliono mai dire niente oppure che non c'entrano un emerito pollone, oppure ancora che dicono l'esatto opposto di quanto ha precedentemente espresso, ma queste francamente non le posso immaginare,sai, lì conta soprattutto l'ispirazione del momento...
Poi ti avrebbe salutato, con una certa educazione e formalità, inneggiando al riciclo dei rifiuti solidi urbani ed al tuo restare donna onesta.
Ma questa è solo la mia opinione, non vincolante, su quanto sarebbe potuto accadere.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me quando trombo quelli del condominio di fronte mi fanno la hola


:rotfl:


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Pure a me quando trombo quelli del condominio di fronte mi fanno la hola



già
ma perchè non ci ringrazi mai??


----------



## natalia (31 Maggio 2012)

cavolo...certo ke ci andate giù pesante...
forse è meglio ke nn scrivo più, vi sento abbastanza alterati
buona serata
kiss
natalìa


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> cavolo...certo ke ci andate giù pesante...
> forse è meglio ke nn scrivo più, vi sento abbastanza alterati
> buona serata
> kiss
> natalìa


Basta che eviti i particolari del nonno...


----------



## passante (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Basta che eviti i particolari del nonno...


retrograda


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> cavolo...certo ke ci andate giù pesante...
> forse è meglio ke nn scrivo più, vi sento abbastanza alterati
> buona serata
> kiss
> natalìa


nun da' rett'....

e' tutta invidia...

ahahahah


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> retrograda


Passy...non mi passa, mi rimbomba in testa 60 anni...


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> ?


Questa e' da incorniciare.
Ma ci sei o ci fai ???
Io non giudico ma quale e' il confine per avere rimorsi, andarci a letto?
Ma fammi il piacere.


----------



## passante (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Passy...non mi passa, mi rimbomba in testa 60 anni...


non so, a me rassicura: a 60 anni se non becco più posso divenatere etero :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non so, a me rassicura: a 60 anni se non becco più posso divenatere etero :carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mah, dici che sarebbe lo stesso anche per me?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> cavolo...certo ke ci andate giù pesante...
> forse è meglio ke nn scrivo più, vi sento abbastanza alterati
> buona serata
> kiss
> natalìa


Pasquina....pasqualia...natalina non fare così uffi...
Natascia....


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> non so, a me rassicura: a 60 anni se non becco più posso divenatere etero :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Che culo pero'!....

ahahahahah


scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa scusa 

















































l'ho vista li' ed ho approfittato...

ahahahahah


----------



## passante (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Che culo pero'!....
> 
> ahahahahah


----------



## Worldlove (31 Maggio 2012)

​


Tebe ha detto:


> In effetti ne ho 25 ma li porto male!


Noooooooo. Ti facevo molto piú .... navigata
:sorriso2:


----------



## Worldlove (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io tra qualche mese sono 30 tondi tondi!


E dovrei aspettare altri 10 anni per conoscerti?
Non si puó fare un po' prima? Mo' mi preparo

:rasoio:


----------



## Worldlove (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L'anticristo per i traditori.


Guarda che gli faccio da spalla. se c'é da combattere, sono pronto.


:kick:


----------



## Worldlove (1 Giugno 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> dammi un nome ha detto:
> 
> 
> > no lui dice di no. o meglio. diche che gli piacevo ank'io da tanto ma non aveva assolutamente il coraggio di fare il primo passo vista la differenza d'età. poi ci simo avvicinati eccetera. ora anche lui dice che quando siamo insieme non sente alcuna differenza.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> natalia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Natalia, fai sul serio o ci hai preso il culo finora?
> ...


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Guarda che gli faccio da spalla. se c'é da combattere, sono pronto.
> 
> 
> :kick:


Combattere? 
Sono una fanciulla World...non combatto.
Al massimo sospiro tenendomi una mano sul cuore


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> E dovrei aspettare altri 10 anni per conoscerti?
> Non si puó fare un po' prima? Mo' mi preparo
> 
> :rasoio:



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E anche un pò bigotta....addirittura youporn mature'
> Esagerato...
> Non si capisce bene se ci è o ci fa ma è tutto ammantato di romanticismo.
> Un harmony ecco.


a me più che romanticismo, mi pare che Natalia stia ampiamente navigando a vista. Non sono allergico al tradimento tout - court ma a come viene perpetrato. Io in questo turbinio di senescenti flirt ci vedo solo un  serio pericolo per quel poveraccio del marito che, oltre a baciare quando torna a casa una moglie trentenne con l'alito che sa di kukident nuke, deve pure avere a che fare con i turbamenti emotivi della ragazza in questione.
Comunque se a me a 40 anni mia moglie mi dicesse di aver avuto uno svarione - anche fisico - per un sessantenne io, invece d'incazzarmi, mi farei tante, ma tante domande...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

Cara Natalia attiri critiche perche'non si puo'scrivere,che dopo due baci ti sei innamorata di un'uomo.Non esiste.Ad esempio io ho un'''amica''con la quale la differenza di eta'e'simile,ci sono 26anni...ma non mi sono mai sognato di scrivere che ci amiamo.Anche perche'sarebbe una bugia,io amo solo mia moglie.
Se il 60enne lo dice,e solo per portarti a letto...sono storie senza futuro...pero'un lato positivo c'e'...se sgamato ho la balla pronta''ma dai e'la figlia di un'amico....''che pero voi suonera'''e'la nipote di un'amico''..hahahahh


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te...
> E ripensando alla storia di Annuccia trovo di brutto gusto *che suo marito abbia detto alla moglie eh si era proprio na troia...*perchè rischi che la moglie ti risponda...ah però se lei è una troia finchè te la dava tu non ti sei risparmiato come porcon eh?
> 
> L'amante resta un ologramma fino a quando non viene a rompere i coglioni e si avvicina troppo ad una coppia...mi pare logico che lì i colpi non si risparmino eh?
> ...


ho letto per caso questa tua risposta...
beh mio marito nn ha mai detto che era una troia..(semmai io dopo la sua visita mi sono espressa in questo modo...con voi qui nn certo con lei)
mio marito l'ha sempre definita uno sbaglio che nn doveva commettere....anzi si è pure dispiaciuto quando si rese conto che si era innamorata di lui...e la colpa è sua perchè l'ha illusa..anche se durante la loro storiella è stato sempre chiaro...ma doveva accorgersi prima che in lei qualcosa stava coambiando...ma sono uomini nn vedono ad un palmo dal loro naso...
ma nn hai mai detto che era una troia...mai...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho letto per caso questa tua risposta...
> beh mio marito nn ha mai detto che era una troia..(semmai io dopo la sua visita mi sono espressa in questo modo...con voi qui nn certo con lei)
> mio marito l'ha sempre definita uno sbaglio che nn doveva commettere....anzi si è pure dispiaciuto quando si rese conto che si era innamorata di lui...e la colpa è sua perchè l'ha illusa..anche se durante la loro storiella è stato sempre chiaro...ma doveva accorgersi prima che in lei qualcosa stava coambiando...ma sono uomini nn vedono ad un palmo dal loro naso...
> *ma nn hai mai detto che era una troia...mai*...


beh, allora parte di quello che avevo scritto non riguarda tuo marito..che si dimostra migliore di molti altri , anche se certo l_'errore_ lo ha fatto pagare caro a te e a lei.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, allora parte di quello che avevo scritto non riguarda tuo marito..che si dimostra migliore di molti altri , anche se certo l_'errore_ lo ha fatto pagare caro a te e a lei.


scusa ho letto solo la risp del conte..
cmq a scanzo di equivoci ne io ho mai detto che mio marito sia migliore
ne lui si è mai ritenuto tale...
ha ammesso le sue colpe...certo se nn fosse mai accaduto nulla saremmo stati tutti piu sereni..ma ormai...
a pagare certo che sono il...la tradita...per tutti è così..
mi sono assunta la responsabilità di andara avanti...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ho letto solo la risp del conte..
> cmq a scanzo di equivoci ne io ho mai detto che mio marito sia migliore
> ne lui si è mai ritenuto tale...
> ha ammesso le sue colpe...certo se nn fosse mai accaduto nulla saremmo stati tutti piu sereni..ma ormai...
> ...


e ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ti faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo


:idea:
speriamo che non caghi....


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :idea:
> speriamo che non caghi....


ehm...buona fortuna:racchia:


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ehm...buona fortuna:racchia:


scusa ho dato una risposta sbagliata...
la fretta...e poi quando lavoro e a modo mio vorrei seguire anche voi è un vasino...
grazie cmq...
buona fortuna anche a te..di quella credo ce ne sia sempre bisogno...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ho dato una risposta sbagliata...
> la fretta...e poi quando lavoro e a modo mio vorrei seguire anche voi *è un vasino...
> *grazie cmq...
> buona fortuna anche a te..di quella credo ce ne sia sempre bisogno...


aridagli....:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa ho dato una risposta sbagliata...
> la fretta...e poi quando lavoro e a modo mio vorrei seguire anche voi è un *vasino.*..
> grazie cmq...
> buona fortuna anche a te..di quella credo ce ne sia sempre bisogno...


Per il lupo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Per il lupo?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


beh...un lupo a modo la fa sempre nel vasino


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :idea:
> speriamo che non caghi....


ah pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ho letto per caso questa tua risposta...
> beh mio marito nn ha mai detto che era una troia..(semmai io dopo la sua visita mi sono espressa in questo modo...con voi qui nn certo con lei)
> mio marito l'ha sempre definita uno sbaglio che nn doveva commettere....anzi si è pure dispiaciuto quando si rese conto che si era innamorata di lui...e la colpa è sua perchè l'ha illusa..anche se durante la loro storiella è stato sempre chiaro...ma doveva accorgersi prima che in lei qualcosa stava coambiando...ma sono uomini nn vedono ad un palmo dal loro naso...
> ma nn hai mai detto che era una troia...mai...


Ok avrò letto male io...ma mi pareva che qualcuno dicesse che tuo marito è paraculo.
Io invece l'ho sempre difeso no?
Dissonanza cognitiva? OK.
Penso che sia sempre meno doloroso scusare il partner e crearsi una versione che sia acconcia alla bisogna no?

Del resto annuccia in tribunale non vince mai la verità oggettiva ma solo quella che si riesce a far passare come tale...

Quindi diciamoci i fatti sono questi:
1) Tuo marito marpione e figo da paura
2) Ovvio che piace anche ad altre no?
3) Sta gallina lo ha puntato
4) Lui si è lusingato
5) Invece di fermarsi a innocenti provocazioni si è andati oltre
6) Lei poi si è attaccata come una cozz
7) Lui si sente nei guai e non sa come liberarsi di lei
8) Ti chiama in aiuto
9) La coppia si allea per sistemare la mariuola
10) Si sistema tutto...

Cioè tu sei figa quando bastoni quell'altra e le dici...posa l'osso...brutta...schifosa...
Leva gli occhi dal mio uomo prima che te li cavi io eh?

Ma porco can...come avrei pagato io vedere mia moglie che si incazza e sgrafa qualche donnina eh?

Invece niente eh?
Mi fa...le altre'
Le altre? Per me non esistono...e me ne frego di loro...perchè prima devo stare bene io...e di tutti gli altri non me ne frega un casso....

Stare con una moglie estremamente egoista ha vantaggi enormi!:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> beh, allora parte di quello che avevo scritto non riguarda tuo marito..che si dimostra migliore di molti altri , anche se certo l_'errore_ lo ha fatto pagare caro a te e a lei.


Ahn vedi...chi mi ha fatto pensare sbagliato...ahn vedi...se stavo più attento non cascavo in inutili pregiudizi...ahn vedi...qua...


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> a me più che romanticismo, mi pare che Natalia stia ampiamente navigando a vista. Non sono allergico al tradimento tout - court ma a come viene perpetrato. Io in questo turbinio di senescenti flirt ci vedo solo un  serio pericolo per quel poveraccio del marito che, oltre a baciare quando torna a casa una moglie trentenne con l'alito che sa di kukident nuke, deve pure avere a che fare con i turbamenti emotivi della ragazza in questione.
> *Comunque se a me a 40 anni mia moglie mi dicesse di aver avuto uno svarione - anche fisico - per un sessantenne io, invece d'incazzarmi, mi farei tante, ma tante domande..*.


Sono d'accordo con te, ma appunto perchè sembra che non sia proprio una cima non scrive nemmeno porno...cioè...ti pare una roba porno quello che scrive?
Io manco nell'adolescenza  scrivevo i miei turbamenti per capitan Harlock con questi toni...

E il marito se tanto mi da tanto...tanto cima pure lui....

Sul neretto concordo di nuovo.


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma appunto perchè sembra che non sia proprio una cima non scrive nemmeno porno...cioè...ti pare una roba porno quello che scrive?
> Io manco nell'adolescenza  scrivevo i miei turbamenti per capitan Harlock con questi toni...
> 
> E il marito se tanto mi da tanto...tanto cima pure lui....
> ...


ma non credo volesse scriver di porno. Però se ha bisogno d'aiuto è un conto (non mi prendo gioco delle sfighe d'altri come fai tu...). Ma se vuole cercare attenzione o peggio ancora, vuole sentirsi legittimata dalla vox publica bé, allora mi sento in diritto di dire ciò che penso.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ma non credo volesse scriver di porno. Però se ha bisogno d'aiuto è un conto, *non mi prendo gioco delle sfighe d'altri come fai tu.*..). Ma se vuole cercare attenzione o peggio ancora, vuole sentirsi legittimata dalla vox publica bé, allora mi sento in diritto di dire ciò che penso.


Questo non te lo permetto.


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Questo non te lo permetto.


sei tu che hai iniziato...


Tebe ha detto:


> :rofl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> sei tu che hai iniziato...


...non capisco uguale cosa ho iniziato.
hai quotato una mia risata che potrebbe essere tutto ma non è mio uso prendere in giro cose serie.

Mi puoi spiegare?

Perchè se lo dici con ironia, che non colgo, è un conto e ci sta tutto ma se pensi davvero che io sia persona da prendere in giro per  cose serie ti sbagli di grosso.


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...non capisco uguale cosa ho iniziato.
> hai quotato una mia risata che potrebbe essere tutto ma non è mio uso prendere in giro cose serie.
> 
> Mi puoi spiegare?
> ...


guarda, basta che tu clicchi sulla freccina blu accanto al tuo nick e il link ti dice dove era quella risata...

ciao buona serata


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> guarda, basta che tu clicchi sulla freccina blu accanto al tuo nick e il link ti dice dove era quella risata...
> View attachment 4661
> ciao buona serata


Non era ironico il tuo post?

Se non lo era allora ti chiedo scusa.
L'avevo percepito ironico sul serio.

Quando scrivi farò molta più attenzione


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non era ironico il tuo post?
> 
> Se non lo era allora ti chiedo scusa.
> L'avevo percepito ironico sul serio.
> ...


certo che era ironico, esattamente come l'attribuzione a te del prenderti gioco delle persone... pensavo ti ricordassi. Ma te e la leggerezza avete litigato da bambine? (QUESTA ERA UNA BATTUTA)


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

....30 anni....
....60 anni....


Ma davvero non ha la pelle moscia?


----------



## Nocciola (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ....30 anni....
> ....60 anni....
> 
> 
> Ma davvero non ha la pelle moscia?


Ma perchè ti stupisci? Il mio ex amabte aveva 56 anni e un fisico da paura... Le eccezioni ci sono eccome


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma perchè ti stupisci? Il mio ex amabte aveva 56 anni e un fisico da paura... Le eccezioni ci sono eccome


Si mi stupisco..
Non ci posso pensare.
Io credo che per quanto uno si possa mantenere bene, non è come avere 30 anni.

..che poi vabè, io penso a mio padre che c'ha la pancia ad effetto budino (troppo divertente). :carneval:
Io quei pochi 40enni, 50enni che ho conosciuto li dimostravano tutti i loro anni.


----------



## Worldlove (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Combattere?
> Sono una fanciulla World...non combatto.
> Al massimo sospiro tenendomi una mano sul cuore


Ma certo, ci mancherebbe.
Il mio combattimento é a parole e poi, non con te, ma con Natalia, i cui sviluppi sembrano troppo frivoli per essere veri


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> certo che era ironico, esattamente come l'attribuzione a te del prenderti gioco delle persone... pensavo ti ricordassi. Ma te e la leggerezza avete litigato da bambine? (QUESTA ERA UNA BATTUTA)


Ho le mestruazioni....è per quello...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho le mestruazioni....è per quello...


E con sta scusa ve la cavate sempre no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Però giù botte se dici...ma cara ti capisco dei...sei nervosa per il ciclo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E con sta scusa ve la cavate sempre no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Però giù botte se dici...ma cara ti capisco dei...sei nervosa per il ciclo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:fischio:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :fischio:


Bacino:smile:


----------



## lunaiena (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho le mestruazioni....è per quello...


Non me ne parlare ...
Oggi sto cavolo di ciclo...
mi ha fatto un brutto scherzo ...
pensavo di essere innamorata...
ma sono rinsavita subito...


----------



## Worldlove (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non me ne parlare ...
> Oggi sto cavolo di ciclo...
> mi ha fatto un brutto scherzo ...
> pensavo di essere innamorata...
> ma sono rinsavita subito...


Sono candido, sono scemo o imbranato?
Cioé qual'é il legame tra il tuo innamoramento e il ciclo?


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho le mestruazioni....è per quello...


baci!


----------



## contepinceton (2 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Sono candido, sono scemo o imbranato?
> Cioé qual'é il legame tra il tuo innamoramento e il ciclo?


No colpa mia...
Ho sbagliato la ricetta della caramella e succedono ste cose qui...
Ma porcc...porcc...
Speremo che desso non mi vada in menopausa...

In pratica io ti do la caramella...
Na morositas...
La mangi e ti innamori di me...
Dopo na settimana arriva il ciclo e ti passa no?
Così intanto mi hai amato...e poi ti passa no?
Invece ma porcc...porc....ho sbagliato i dosaggi...

Ma porc...


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Sono candido, sono scemo o imbranato?
> Cioé qual'é il legame tra il tuo innamoramento e il ciclo?



In questo periodo del mese               
succedono delle alterazioni degli stati d'animo , depressione ,irascibilità,ansia,stato di confusione mentale ecc...ecc...
Io questo mese l'ho presa come" tutta cuoricini", ho pensato per alcune ore di essermi innamorata del "mio amico del cuore",da qui stavo per  mandargli una mail dicendogli che forse era meglio di non sentirsi più,


----------



## natalia (2 Giugno 2012)

Originariamente Scritto da *Tebe*  				 				Sono d'accordo con te, ma appunto perchè sembra  che non sia proprio una cima non scrive nemmeno porno...cioè...ti pare  una roba porno quello che scrive?
Io manco nell'adolescenza  scrivevo i miei turbamenti per capitan Harlock con questi toni...

E il marito se tanto mi da tanto...tanto cima pure lui....

Sul neretto concordo di nuovo.
 			 		 	 ma non credo volesse scriver di porno. Però se ha bisogno d'aiuto è  un conto (non mi prendo gioco delle sfighe d'altri come fai tu...). Ma  se vuole cercare attenzione o peggio ancora, vuole sentirsi legittimata  dalla vox publica bé, allora mi sento in diritto di dire ciò che penso. 						




antisquallido ha detto:


> ma non credo volesse scriver di porno. Però se ha bisogno d'aiuto è un conto (non mi prendo gioco delle sfighe d'altri come fai tu...). Ma se vuole cercare attenzione o peggio ancora, vuole sentirsi legittimata dalla vox publica bé, allora mi sento in diritto di dire ciò che penso.




PRIMO PUNTO  X TEBE
io non conosco voi e voi nn conoscete me, quindi nn so come vi permettete di darmi o meno della cima in senso ironico, a me e soprattutto a mio marito. x la cronaca nn penso assolutamente di essere una persona ignorante, nè io nè mio marito, visto che sono comunque laureata e un dirigente.quindi tanto stupida non penso di esserlo
SECONDO PUNTO X TEBE
non volevo scrivere niente di porno
TERZO PUNTO X ANTISQUALLIDO
mi sono iscritta a questo forum proprio perchè non so che pesci pigliare, perchè mi trovo in una situazione che mi crea felicità e forte disagio, perchè è una situazione che va contro gli ideali nei quali ho sempre creduto. volevo sentire il parere di chi ci è già passato e sapere come hanno fatto gli altri a togliersi dalla testa l'amante. pensavo che i concetti fossero chiari, evidentemente non è così. non mi serve a niente sentirmi dire 'brava natalìa, scopatelo!'. oppure sentirmi dare della zoccola da altri. grazie tante, mi rendo conto già ank'io di comportarmi da zoccola senza ke tutti continuino con questi giudizi.
QUARTO PUNTO UN PO' X TUTTI
ma perchè il 60enne dovrebbe avere x me solo l'interesse di portarmi a letto?ma lo conoscete?no, no e poi no. e quindi come cavolo fate a dire che non è vero che non mi ama?che dice balle?che ci crediate o no mi ama, e sinceramente solo io lo conosco e posso saperlo
QUINTO PUNTO X GLI AMMINISTRATORI DEL FORUM
potete per favore bloccare/eliminare la pagina?non ho + intenzione di scriverci, visto il tenore dei messaggi

grazie
natalìa


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

Se vuoi la discussione la puoi chiudere tu visto che sei stata tu ad aprirla! in alto dovrebbe esserci il tasto "chiudi discussione"

ps. quando si scrive in un forum bisognerebbe essere abbastanza "adulti e intelligenti" da accettare anche le critiche e i consigli che ci piacciono un po meno...


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Natalia non te la prendere... non sei in un convegno di psicologi eminenti, ma in un Forum dove scrive veramente chiunque. e quindi può capitare di leggere, in mezzo a spunti interessanti, anche delle banalità. Oddio, quelle puoi anche sentirle in un convegno di illustri psicologi... :sonar:
ari


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

natalia ha detto:


> Originariamente Scritto da *Tebe*                                   Sono d'accordo con te, ma appunto perchè sembra  che non sia proprio una cima non scrive nemmeno porno...cioè...ti pare  una roba porno quello che scrive?
> Io manco nell'adolescenza  scrivevo i miei turbamenti per capitan Harlock con questi toni...
> 
> E il marito se tanto mi da tanto...tanto cima pure lui....
> ...


Per me puoi anche essere il papa. Io ti dico quel che penso da ciò che scrivi, da come lo scrivi. Il perché lo scrivi son cazzi tuoi. se sei dirigente a 30 anni secondo me è pure perché qualcuno ti ci ha infilato con calcio in culo.
detto questo, basterebbe bloccare il thread del forum.
La prossima volta che non ti garba esser presa per il culo, magari potresti tentare di esprimere un minimo di complessità intellettuale nel tuo vissuto, invece di sfoderare lucciconi alla Georgie.
ultima lezione di vita. Siamo su un forum. Un posto dove non esistiamo e possiamo mentire. è a nostra discrezione. nondimeno è un posto che può offrire contributi preziosi proprio per uscire da quella condizione di "rana in fondo ad un pozzo", cioè di persona a cui mancano le esperienze di un pezzo di vita. Questo se sai ascoltarli e abbassare la cresta con intelligenza e un pizzico d'umiltà.
ma tanto avrai smesso di leggere a "calcio in culo".
see ya.
L.
dimenticavo: erudito, colto ed intelligente sono parole che hanno significati molto diversi. già il fatto che tu li confonda quando scrivi la dice lunga.


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Se vuoi la discussione la puoi chiudere tu visto che sei stata tu ad aprirla! in alto dovrebbe esserci il tasto "chiudi discussione"
> 
> ps. quando si scrive in un forum bisognerebbe essere abbastanza "adulti e intelligenti" da accettare anche le critiche e i consigli che ci piacciono un po meno...





aristocat ha detto:


> Natalia non te la prendere... non sei in un convegno di psicologi eminenti, ma in un Forum dove scrive veramente chiunque. e quindi può capitare di leggere, in mezzo a spunti interessanti, anche delle banalità. Oddio, quelle puoi anche sentirle in un convegno di illustri psicologi... :sonar:
> ari


chiedo scusa alle signore per la durezza della mia opinione verso Natalia, spero di non aver offeso nessuno


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> chiedo scusa alle signore per la durezza della mia opinione verso Natalia, spero di non aver offeso nessuno


Cattivone...


----------



## antisquallido (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cattivone...


non si tratta di questo. anche io sono qui da poco.


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> chiedo scusa alle signore per la durezza della mia opinione verso Natalia, spero di non aver offeso nessuno


Ma quando ho scritto non avevo letto il tuo messaggio :singleeye: E poi per me le banalità in questo 3d ci sono, ma sono altre (e a quelle ho anche risposto), non i messaggi che ha quotato Natalia


----------



## sienne (2 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

credo che dipende molto da come uno si pone e si esprime ...

non ho avuto di questi problemi ...

poi bisogna avere anche un po' la capacità di differenziare le risposte ...

sienne


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> chiedo scusa alle signore per la durezza della mia opinione verso Natalia, spero di non aver offeso nessuno



no tranquillo...nessun offesa! vedi di comportarti bene però! :carneval:


----------



## Simy (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma quando ho scritto non avevo letto il tuo messaggio :singleeye: E poi per me le banalità in questo 3d ci sono, ma sono altre (e a quelle ho anche risposto), non i messaggi che ha quotato Natalia


brava Ari



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> credo che dipende molto da come uno si pone e si esprime ...
> 
> ...


esattamente!


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci si può innamorare di un uomo che ha 30 anni di +? io 30, lui 60, entrambi sposati. quando siamo insieme non sento la differenza d'età. ci siamo baciati la prima volta circa una settimana fa dopo un corteggiamento abbastanza lungo e da allora non ci siamo + staccati. lui vorrebbe fare l'amore con me, io lo amo ma non me la sento di tradire mio marito, avrei tanti rimorsi. almeno per ora la penso così.
> è una storia senza futuro,lo so. però ci amiamo tanto. sono pazza???


No non sei pazza...
Però forse scrivere di "amore" è prestino.. No? Infatuazione forse... cosa c'e' che non va nel tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Worldlove (2 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> In questo periodo del mese
> succedono delle alterazioni degli stati d'animo , depressione ,irascibilità,ansia,stato di confusione mentale ecc...ecc...
> Io questo mese l'ho presa come" tutta cuoricini", ho pensato per alcune ore di essermi innamorata del "mio amico del cuore",da qui stavo per  mandargli una mail dicendogli che forse era meglio di non sentirsi più,


Grazie per la "formazione", Maestra
:maestra:

Sai, la mia ex non mi pareva avesse 'ste potenti variazioni ormonali durante il mese, anzi, a volte lo facevamo anche durante i giorni "peggiori", mentre qualcun'altra si rinchiude in potenti mal di testa (o é una scusa ...)


----------



## lunaiena (2 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Grazie per la "formazione", Maestra
> :maestra:
> 
> Sai, la mia ex non mi pareva avesse 'ste potenti variazioni ormonali durante il mese, anzi, a volte lo facevamo anche durante i giorni "peggiori", mentre qualcun'altra si rinchiude in potenti mal di testa (o é una scusa ...)


Maestra peró noooo...:incazzato:


meglio prof.


Molte volte i mal di testa sono scuse...:smile:


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Maestra peró noooo...:incazzato:
> 
> 
> meglio prof.
> ...


Smettila di passare informazioni al nemico. _Traditrice!_


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Smettila di passare informazioni al nemico. _Traditrice!_


Tebe...ma quali informazioni al nemico??
Ma andiamoooooo...quelle sono scuse vecchie, trite e ritrite, ormai non ci crede più nessuno!


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tebe...ma quali informazioni al nemico??
> Ma andiamoooooo...quelle sono scuse vecchie, trite e ritrite, ormai non ci crede più nessuno!


lo dici tu.....


----------



## Eliade (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo dici tu.....


Dici di no?
Vorresti farmi credere che ancora c'è qualcuno che ci crede???'


----------



## Worldlove (3 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Maestra peró noooo...:incazzato:
> 
> 
> meglio prof.
> ...


Siiiiiiiiiiiiii dai, mi é sempre piaciuta la Professoressa!
:linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:

No, scusa. Mi é partito il broccolaggio da post-tradimento


----------



## Worldlove (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Smettila di passare informazioni al nemico. _Traditrice!_


Ueeee. Sarò uscito dal monastero, saró un po' bigotto, ma quei mal di testa sono vagamente chiari persino a me!


P.S. E poi a me piace essere "bigotto". Nonostante quello che mi é successo, credo ancora nella "donna della mia vita". L'unica cosa é che prima pensavo di averla trovata. Mi ero sbagliato. Riproveró


----------



## lunaiena (4 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Siiiiiiiiiiiiii dai, mi é sempre piaciuta la Professoressa!
> :linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:
> 
> No, scusa. Mi é partito il broccolaggio da post-tradimento


Anche  me piace molto quella parte..


----------



## Worldlove (5 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Anche  me piace molto quella parte..



Whaoou! Dove ci troviamo? A metà strada, a Milano? Scegli tu il posto. Io sono timido
Anzi, no. Dai, vieni a casa mia. Intanto metto un po' in ordine

.:scopa:


----------



## lunaiena (5 Giugno 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Whaoou! Dove ci troviamo? A metà strada, a Milano? Scegli tu il posto. Io sono timido
> Anzi, no. Dai, vieni a casa mia. Intanto metto un po' in ordine
> 
> .:scopa:




Ma cribbio un pò di corte......almeno iange:
un pò di intortamento.....uffi!!


----------

